# Zidane a-t-il vu la Vierge ?



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

*La France est en liesse*
la France revit, Zidane, personnalité préférée des français, a annoncé son retour en équipe de France. Le moral des ménages va remonter, la consommation et la croissance vont s'envoler à n'en point douter.
Mais notre héros national lie son retour à une voix mystérieuse. Tous ensemble, camarades macgéens, soulevons le voile mystérieux qui plane autour de cette affaire.


----------



## Caddie Rider (12 Août 2005)

Mouahhahahaah alors la il m'a decu, je pensais qu'il etait normal, enfin pas comme les autres joueurs. En tout cas j'ai bien rit en lisant ca 

Sinon je comprends pas l'interet ? Il faudra bien qu'un jour l'equipe de France joue sans Zidane... 

Bref, sinon Thuram m'a decu aussi. Il me semblait intelligent et sur de lui...


Tout ca pour dire que meme avec Makelele., Zidane et Thuram on sera devant 

Hoooooopppppppppp SUISSSSSSE


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

J'utilise Baygon Protector anti-mystiques...


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La France est en liesse*
> la France revit, Zidane, personnalité préférée des français, a annoncé son retour en équipe de France.



Rinafout' du foot' :    :love: 




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Le moral des ménages va remonter, la consommation et la croissance vont s'envoler à n'en point douter.


Oui, c'est celaaaaa  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (12 Août 2005)

Ça doit être dû à St Denis ça... Tu lui as pas proposé de se délester de ses biens matériels au moins ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rinafout' du foot' :    :love:





*Je tiens à préciser*
que le seul ballon avec lequel j'aime jouer est celui-ci :


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2005)

C'est clair que sortir des énormités pareilles, ça fait frémir! 

Ceci dit, il déclare que nous ne rencontrerons sans doute jamais ce ou celui qui lui a parlé. Alors, s'il pense à Dieu, la voix lui aurait-elle soufflé que lui seul serait élu et que nous rôtirions tous dans les flammes de l'enfer? Ou bien s'agit-il d'extra-terrestres fans de foot qui nous observent des nuages?

Attentioooon... Un oeil vénusien te regaaaaarde!!!
 


Pffff... lamentable.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je tiens à préciser*
> que le seul ballon avec lequel j'aime jouer est celui-ci :



Ben, nous sommes du même avis alors    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que sortir des énormités pareilles, ça fait frémir!


 
Oui enfin il nous a jamais habitué à beaucoup mieux, ni lui ni les autres..


----------



## woulf (12 Août 2005)

Bah, la seule voix qu'il a du entendre c'est celle de son controleur des impôts, du coup, comme le petit Johnny H. qui fait des tournées quand il doit payer ses impôts, il se remet au charbon...


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Oui enfin il nous a jamais habitué à beaucoup mieux, ni lui ni les autres..


 
Héhé... Bien souvent, les footballeurs de haut niveau seraient devenus des petits délinquants s'ils n'avaient pu faire la même chose sur un terrain de foot avec un bon salaire en prime.

Quoi, j'exagère? Si peu, si peu. Regardez le regard de certains, voyez leur attitude face à l'arbitrage et aux joueurs adverses, écoutez-les s'exprimer. C'est édifiant. 

Je ne généralise pas, hein, j'ai dit "bien souvent" et "certains".

(vais pas me faire que des copains sur ce coup-là, mais j'assume  )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ça doit être dû à St Denis ça... Tu lui as pas proposé de se délester de ses biens matériels au moins ?







*C'est prévu chère amie*
et ensuite je les redistribuerai aux plus pauvres c'est à dire à moi même


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2005)

Voici ce qu'on peut lire:

10/08 09h48 - Football, Equipe de France
Zidane se fâche

Contrairement aux extrapolations nées de son interview à France Football, Zinédine Zidane n?a aucunement eu de vision mystique pour son retour en Equipe de France. 

Zinédine Zidane n?a pas du tout apprécié de voir ses propos déformés suite à son interview accordée à France Football. Après avoir entendu parler d?interprétations religieuses et mystiques, Zidane a réagi sur son site personnel : «Je veux dire aux gens qu?ils interprètent mal les choses. Cela me désole que l?on puisse faire des interprétations pareilles. J?ai toujours été clair et quand on regarde l?article du début jusqu?à la fin, je parle clairement d?une personne, non de religion, ni de quelque chose de mystique. Dans l?article, je parle d?une personne. Jusqu?ici c?était quelque chose de personnel, je n?ai pas voulu dire qui était cette personne, mais comme cela a mal été interprété, comme les gens interprètent mal les choses, je dis que cette personne est mon frère. Cela coupe court à tout ce qui se raconte. Il n?y a rien de religieux, rien de mystique. Cela devait rester quelque chose d?intime, mais aujourd?hui je dis que c?est mon frère, c?est tout. Pour conclure, jusqu?à maintenant, j?ai toujours été clair. J?ai fait des articles et des interviews où j?ai voulu dire aux personnes comment j?étais. A partir d?aujourd?hui et suite à ces réactions pénibles, je n?aurai plus rien à dire et je ne dirai donc plus que le strict minimum. Ainsi, je n?aurai plus de soucis avec ce type de réaction.» 

(source: www.sport24.com)


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> (vais pas me faire que des copains sur ce coup-là, mais j'assume  )




Si si moi je suis ton


----------



## gKatarn (12 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Voici ce qu'on peut lire:
> 
> 10/08 09h48 - Football, Equipe de France
> Zidane se fâche
> ...




Mouais, c'est pas très fair-play comme réaction   :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> je ne dirai donc plus que le strict minimum.




*Superbe*
c'est-y pas une vachement bonne nouvelle ça ?


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2005)

> je ne dirai donc plus que le strict minimum.




Dans l'ensemble, tous les sportifs devraient s'en tenir à ça.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble, tous les sportifs devraient s'en tenir à ça.



*Oui mais non*
Sans Barthez et Virenque, on aurait beaucoup moins rigolé


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> je n'aurai plus rien à dire et je ne dirai donc plus que le strict minimum...


L'est mûr pour venir flooter au Bar...


----------



## argothian22 (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Mais notre héros national lie son retour à une voix mystérieuse.



La voix mystérieuse est à mon avis perçée : c'est la voix du Marketing ... 

... d'un côté la star du football, de l'autre la star du marketing. 
Un portrait de Zidane avec le titre sentimental «Tu nous as tellement manqué !» fait la hauteur de la publicité. 


*Zidane revient chez les Bleus... via les nouvelles technologies (Orange) 
*


----------



## duracel (12 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui mais non*
> Sans Barthez et Virenque, on aurait beaucoup moins rigolé




Oui, sous cet angle tu as prafaitement raison. Vivement qu'ils écrivent leur mémoires, jouent dans des films et sortent leur ligne de vêtement.


----------



## minime (12 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Un portrait de Zidane avec le titre sentimental «Tu nous as tellement manqué !» fait la hauteur de la publicité.



Ben quoi c'est vrai, il a manqué à son sponsor.


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'ensemble, tous les sportifs devraient s'en tenir à ça.



Oué, et les 'tits lapins d'arrêter de taper sur leurs casseroles, ça fait des courants d'air.


----------



## ebensatis (12 Août 2005)

Haaaa ! c le revers de la médail quand on est hyper connu et adulé au dela de toute raison, le moindre faut pas ne pardonne pas.
Pauvre zidane ... il est si malheurueu maintenant ... comment va t'il pouvoir supporter le poid de la vie ?


----------



## argothian22 (12 Août 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi c'est vrai, il a manqué à son sponsor.


 La question qu'il convient de se poser est :
"Les voix que notre cher Zizou entend sont-elles celles de ces sponsors ? Même s'il le nie fermement" 

Il a de l'argent à ne plus savoir qu'en faire, je pense qu'il est est revenu pour les bleus ! 


ps: je n'arrive quand même pas à m&#8217;en convaincre mais pour l&#8217;amour du sport !


----------



## ebensatis (12 Août 2005)

... et puis dans la course a la personnalité préféré des français il est quand même en compétition avec l'abbé pierre ... alors questions mystissisme, il faut qu'il s'entraine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Heuuuuuuu? ... C'est qui ce Zidane qui semble tant vous agiter?


----------



## argothian22 (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuu? ... C'est qui ce Zidane qui semble tant vous agiter?


Tu ne connais pas le sauveur de la France ....
.... celui qui va faire baisser le chômage, stimuler la croissance, diminuer les impôts, ....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne connais pas le sauveur de la France ....
> .... celui qui va faire baisser le chômage, stimuler la croissance, diminuer les impôts, ....



Non  ... Mais si en plus, il est pilote de Canadair, alors je veux bien croire en lui...


----------



## argothian22 (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non  ... Mais si en plus, il est pilote de Canadair, alors je veux bien croire en lui...


Malheureusement pas, au contraire une partie de son travail consiste  ...
.... à "embraser" la foule !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non  ... Mais si en plus, il est pilote de Canadair, alors je veux bien croire en lui...


Lui il pilote les cannes à l'air plutôt...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Malheureusement pas, au contraire une partie de son travail consiste  ...
> .... à "embraser" la foule !


*Allons allons...*
Faites un effort : rigolez


----------



## Xman (12 Août 2005)

Zidane et la première greffe de télépnone portable réussie.....

Merci Saint-Orange


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Août 2005)

il est vrai qu'il a annoncé son retour le jour du rachat de Reebok par addidas (son sponsort.)
mais on ne peut pas toujours voir le mal partout....*non...?*

ensuite, il est vrai que cette histoire est marrantte, tout le monde est parti en sucette....
qu'est qu'on s'en fout qu'il ai entendu une voix que ce soit celle de son frere ou d'un pseudo dieu...
m'enfout....., *non...?*





*si!*


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Août 2005)

Moi en tout cas je m'en fous.

Il existerait pas Zidane ça serait exactement pareil pour moi..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Ben... Je frémis des conséquences sur l'esprit d'une frange de supporters, intellectuellement très limités, que pourrait avoir l'idée que "L'hypothèse"(comme disait Pascal) Dieu, dans son infinie bonté, a choisi LEUR idole, à l'instar d'une Bernadette en short, pour faire passer sa bonne parole ici bas... Manquerait plus qu'on fasse béatifier un footeux!  
Mais je vois toujours le mal, là où il n'est pas... L'engagement de Zidane dans la lutte contre les leucodystrophies est quand même tout ce qu'il y a de plus louable... Les embalements médiatiques... C'est une autre histoire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi en tout cas je m'en fous.
> 
> Il existerait pas Zidane ça serait exactement pareil pour moi..



... Certes ; mais on veut tout le temps m'en faire bouffer ; et ça me gonfle...


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2005)

C'est la bière ça, tu devrais te mettre au malt...


----------



## Pierrou (12 Août 2005)

bon, j'ai pas l'habitude de défendre les footeux mais là...
Il faut quand même savoir que l'histoire de la "voix mystérieuse", c'est un coup des médias ça ! 
Zidane a juste dit qu'il avait parlé à "quelqu'un" la nuit qui a précédé sa décision. Il a juste dit ça, il a pas dit qu'il avait eu une appartion.
Mais bon, les médias, comme des charognes se sont emparés d'un propos peu clair et ont monté un mensonge pour faire vendre leurs canards ! 
Ce qui fait que, le lendemain, Zidane a démenti en disant tout simplement avec qui il avait parlé, c'était ni la Vierge, ni Dieu, ni Jeanne d'rc, ni, encore plus étonnant, Supermoquette, mais tout simplement ... 
SON FRERE !

Donc s'il vous plait, arrêtons de gober tout ce que les médias nous servent, et réfléchissons un peu avant de discréditer qui que ce soit !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Donc s'il vous plait, arrêtons de gober tout ce que les médias nous servent, et réfléchissons un peu avant de discréditer qui que ce soit !


  Entièrement d'accord avec toi, le problème est qu'actuellement on ne trouve plus guère de journalistes mais plutôt des journaleux...!!! heu c'est peut-être un autre débat...


----------



## nato kino (12 Août 2005)

C'est les vacances, les stagiaires on bien le droit de rigoler non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai pas l'habitude de défendre les footeux mais là...
> Il faut quand même savoir que l'histoire de la "voix mystérieuse", c'est un coup des médias ça !
> Zidane a juste dit qu'il avait parlé à "quelqu'un" la nuit qui a précédé sa décision. Il a juste dit ça, il a pas dit qu'il avait eu une appartion.
> Mais bon, les médias, comme des charognes se sont emparés d'un propos peu clair et ont monté un mensonge pour faire vendre leurs canards !
> ...


 je suis deçu...
j'y croyais, moi, au dieu du stade...


----------



## Spyro (12 Août 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> << Après avoir entendu parler d'interprétations religieuses et mystiques >>


Il lit macgé ?   



			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> réfléchissons un peu avant de discréditer qui que ce soit !


C'est possible ça, discréditer un sportif ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça, discréditer un sportif ?



Non... Certains même si on les prenait gavés d'anabolisants, au pieu avec une mineure : c'est pas encore dit que le bon peuple jetterait son discrédit sur eux...   On n'est pas aux USA...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Il faut quand même savoir que l'histoire de la "voix mystérieuse", c'est un coup des médias ça !
> 
> Donc s'il vous plait, arrêtons de gober tout ce que les médias nous servent, et réfléchissons un peu avant de discréditer qui que ce soit !



Relis ; et tu verras que je n'ai fait que supputer...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est possible ça, discréditer un sportif ?




*Ben merde*
Ce serait possible de les créditer ?


----------



## Nobody (12 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> bon, j'ai pas l'habitude de défendre les footeux mais là...
> Il faut quand même savoir que l'histoire de la "voix mystérieuse", c'est un coup des médias ça !
> Zidane a juste dit qu'il avait parlé à "quelqu'un" la nuit qui a précédé sa décision. Il a juste dit ça, il a pas dit qu'il avait eu une appartion.
> Mais bon, les médias, comme des charognes se sont emparés d'un propos peu clair et ont monté un mensonge pour faire vendre leurs canards !
> ...


 
Le problème, c'est que les journalistes n'auraient pas réagi de la même manière avec un représentant d'une autre corporation. Vous imaginez, vous, le même cirque à propos de Sarkosy? Ou à propos de Hubert Reeves? Ou de Philippe Meirieu? Ou de Paco Rabanne? Ah ben si, bien Paco Rabanne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Août 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Le problème, c'est que les journalistes n'auraient pas réagi de la même manière avec un représentant d'une autre corporation. Vous imaginez, vous, le même cirque à propos de Sarkosy? Ou à propos de Hubert Reeves? Ou de Philippe Meirieu? Ou de Paco Rabanne? Ah ben si, bien Paco Rabanne.



J'ai bien peur que Monsieur Nobody ait en partie raison... Tant il est vrai que le journaleux est prompt à se jeter sur n'importe quel propos du footeux si à même de combler d'aise un auditoire aux facultés à la compréhension souvent bien embryonnaires... Le politicard ne s'y trompe pas non plus qui après un éxposé assez abscon sur des choix gouvernementaux, se presse de saluer le retour de NOTRE Zidane, avec un sourire de figue éclatée, face aux caméras...    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Août 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord avec toi, le problème est qu'actuellement on ne trouve plus guère de journalistes mais plutôt des journaleux...!!! heu c'est peut-être un autre débat...




*Nous noterons au passage*
que journaleux rime avec merdeux.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2005)

Ben v'la t'y pas que maintenant il a entendu Chichi...


----------



## guytantakul (8 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Nous noterons au passage*
> que journaleux rime avec merdeux.



Même pas vrai, je n'ai jamais été journaleux


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Septembre 2005)

encore ouvert ici?
eh be...


----------



## DarkNeo (8 Septembre 2005)

A mon avis Zidane a du entendre la voix de Bush pour foutre sa main sur son coeur lors de la marseillaise 
Mdr quand même l'imitateur.


----------



## loustic (8 Septembre 2005)

Tiens !
Je me demande...
Il est question d'un dénommé Zipane dans Et avec la tête... (post #2273)


----------



## NED (8 Septembre 2005)

Zetes vaches,
Il est simpa Zizou,
moi je l'ai rencontré avec Barthez, après leur titre de champion du monde.
Je leur ai fait un tatoo sur le bras...et franchement, ba il etait cool le Zizou.
Après, je pense que ca va rester un des mythes du foot ce gars là, parceque quand tu regardes comment il joue et son parcours, tu ferme ta gueule....


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Allons allons...*
> Faites un effort : rigolez



C'est beau comme du Héraclite 
Enfin un peu de sagesse (avec un pseudo pareil, sûr que ça s'impose, mais bon...   ) dans ce monde de brutes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il est vrai que cette histoire est marrantte,



Il y en a une encore plus marrante : celle de mercredi soir où Zizou a entendu la voix de Jacques Chirac lui demandant à lui et aux autres joueurs de se mettre la main sur le coeur pendant la Marseillaise. Ce qu'ils ont fait. Sauf que ce n'était pas le vrai Chirac mais un imitateur qui faisait un canular. Mort de rire.


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a une encore plus marrante : celle de mercredi soir où Zizou a entendu la voix de Jacques Chirac lui demandant à lui et aux autres joueurs de se mettre la main sur le coeur pendant la Marseillaise. Ce qu'ils ont fait. Sauf que ce n'était pas le vrai Chirac mais un imitateur qui faisait un canular. Mort de rire.




nous en parlions , hier avec des amis.....
oui, c'est un mec de chez Rire & chanson, un imitateur.....
incroyable......  
quand meme....entre le vrai chirac et ça voix des guignol (par exmeple) on entend bien la difference....enfin, je sais pas....
mais quel con....!


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Après, je pense que ca va rester un des mythes du foot ce gars là, parceque quand tu regardes comment il joue et son parcours, tu ferme ta gueule....



Toi, tu la ferme si tu veux, mais moi, ça ne m'empêchera pas de l'ouvrir. Ce type est comme tout le monde, ni plus, ni moins.

Il lui arrive même d'aller aux toilettes, et de faire caca. Si si, je t'assure.


----------



## bouilla (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> quand meme....entre le vrai chirac et ça voix des guignol (par exmeple) on entend bien la difference....enfin, je sais pas....
> mais quel con....!



Bien mdr moi aussi, parait il qu'il aurait meme fait rajouter Thuram sur la feuille de match 

Faut pas oublier que le chichi est censé etre légerement souffrant en ce moment, ça aurait pu justifier sa "petite voix"


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ce type est comme tout le monde, ni plus, ni moins. Il lui arrive même d'aller aux toilettes, et de faire caca. Si si, je t'assure.


Et pourquoi Chichi y m'appelle pas moi...


----------



## theozdevil (9 Septembre 2005)

Zidane est francais c normale tous des malades les francais

(oupss je croi que je vais avoir tout le forum a dos)


----------



## semac (9 Septembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi Chichi y m'appelle pas moi...


À cause de ton mauvais gout... plumage vert et charantaise violette   :hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il lui arrive même d'aller aux toilettes, et de faire caca. Si si, je t'assure.



*Confirmation*
Krystof est niçois...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2005)

Ho niçois qui mal y pense


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ho niçois qui mal y pense




*Et zinédane Zidine ?*
Euh, vous croyez qu'il représente un échantillon représentatif du QI moyen des marseillais ?





 :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et zinédane Zidine ?*
> Euh, vous croyez qu'il représente un échantillon représentatif du QI moyen des marseillais ?
> :mouais:




en tout cas, je l'espere pas.....  .....
et il semblerait que non........
puis bon, il est de la Castellane, c'est presque trop au nord....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, je l'espere pas.....  .....
> et il semblerait que non........
> puis bon, il est de la Castellane, c'est presque trop au nord....




*Stook est-il*
un échantillon représentatif de la Septimanie ?



 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Stook est-il*
> un échantillon représentatif de la Septimanie ?
> 
> 
> ...



de la quoi....?
connais pas ce mot....?....!
c'est un peu comme iMax, tu vois....
en tout cas, tu sais que je suis un faux catalan.....
et presque un vrai Marseillais....
ou l'inverse, je sais plus........



*ps:*





pps: alors La Sagesse a put rentrer...?


----------



## z-moon (9 Septembre 2005)

à voté ...

Soit dit en passant,
j'ai vraiment adoré le coup du canular avec le faux Chirac au début du match Eire/France


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> à voté ...
> 
> Soit dit en passant,
> j'ai vraiment adoré le coup du canular avec le faux Chirac au début du match Eire/France



Moi j'ai trouvé ça limite. En temps normal, ce serait passé. Mais jouer sur l'affectif et le caractère "faiblard" supposé d'un mec à l'hopital, c'est très moyen.


----------



## rennesman (9 Septembre 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai trouvé ça limite. En temps normal, ce serait passé. Mais jouer sur l'affectif et le caractère "faiblard" supposé d'un mec à l'hopital, c'est très moyen.



Faut pas abuser, L'élysée dit depuis une semaine que chirac va tres bien ,qu'il est pas a l'agonie mais en convalesence, qu'il recoit et travaille...,donc...rien de tres malsain


----------



## NED (9 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu la ferme si tu veux, mais moi, ça ne m'empêchera pas de l'ouvrir. Ce type est comme tout le monde, ni plus, ni moins.
> 
> Il lui arrive même d'aller aux toilettes, et de faire caca. Si si, je t'assure.



Evidament que c'est un mec comme tout le monde...pffff
Schumacher et Robert de Niro aussi il font pipi et caca.

Après moi je suis pas un dingue de foot et je trouve le business qui est fait autour de ce sport est completement indecent.
C'est juste que ces gars là sont tout simplement des légendes vivantes et que se sont des tueurs dans leur milieu. Il faut au moins reconnaître ça, c'est tout.


----------



## mikoo (9 Septembre 2005)

Zidane abuse des donuts hallucinogènes.     :bebe:


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2005)

Mais vous hallucinogénez...

Machin a seulement entendu la voix de l'inspecteur des impôts...
Une sorte de monnaierateur qui z'y (dane) a fait peur...
La vie est dure pour les riches...

Vous tous, les sans-le-sou, les petits, les sans-grade, réjouissez-vous...
Vous n'avez pas à supporter tous les soucis apportés par le pognon...

Bonne nuit.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Septembre 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> Zidane est francais c normale tous des malades les francais
> 
> (oupss je croi que je vais avoir tout le forum a dos)



... Sauf moi.... Je suis assez d'accord avec toi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Schumacher et Robert de Niro aussi il font pipi et caca.



Quoi ? Eux aussi ? Quelle déception !


----------



## guytantakul (11 Septembre 2005)

Et ils voient des vierges aussi ? 
Autant De niro, tout le monde le sait et ça contribue à la petite histoire, autant faudrait empêcher Schumacher de reprendre le volant


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Et ils voient des vierges aussi ?




*À moins que*
ce ne soit la drogue...


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Evidament que c'est un mec comme tout le monde...pffff
> Schumacher et Robert de Niro aussi il font pipi et caca.
> 
> Après moi je suis pas un dingue de foot et je trouve le business qui est fait autour de ce sport est completement indecent.
> C'est juste que ces gars là sont tout simplement des légendes vivantes et que se sont des tueurs dans leur milieu. Il faut au moins reconnaître ça, c'est tout.



Non, cette année Schumacher n'a fait que caca


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Non, cette année Schumacher n'a fait que caca



*Tu dis ça*
parce que les Ferrari en chient cette année


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu dis ça*
> parce que les Ferrari en chient cette année



Mais ça reste aussi un fait rarissime!


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça reste aussi un fait rarissime!




J'ai du retard et je ne sais plus trop où flooder sans ennuis  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du retard et je ne sais plus trop où flooder sans ennuis  :love:




*Ici, c'est un sujet *
pour les non-amateurs de foute
pas pour le flood


----------



## WebOliver (11 Septembre 2005)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du retard et je ne sais plus trop où flooder sans ennuis  :love:



Continue ainsi, tu vas vite savoir où «flooder sans ennui», malheureusement pour toi, tu y seras seul.


----------



## bonpat (11 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Continue ainsi, tu vas vite savoir où «flooder sans ennui», malheureusement pour toi, tu y seras seul.



ok, ok.

j'aime pas le foot non plus.


















_ppjnp_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2005)

Moi non plus, je n'aime pas le foot. Franchement, voir 22 crétins courir dans un pré derrière un ballon avec 3 autres types qui leur courent derrière, ça n'a aucun intérêt.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Septembre 2005)

*Ca fait des années*
que je regarde la tévé la main sur le c½ur dans l'espoir de voir apparaître la Très Sainte Vierge dans mon écran.


Rien n'y fait...





 :hein:


----------



## NED (12 Septembre 2005)

>Tfaçon la Sainte Vièrge et ben,.......heu elle a jamais joué au foot?<


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> >Tfaçon la Sainte Vièrge et ben,.......heu elle a jamais joué au foot?<



Elle non. Mais Joseph oui. Dans l'étable avec l'âne et le boeuf !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Elle non. Mais Joseph oui. Dans l'étable avec l'âne et le boeuf !



*Et c'est un canard*
qui servait de ballon ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ca fait des années*
> que je regarde la tévé la main sur le c½ur dans l'espoir de voir apparaître la Très Sainte Vierge dans mon écran.
> 
> 
> ...



Essaye la main dans le calebard...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Essaye la main dans le calebard...


L&#224;, il risque simplement de sentir la verge...


----------



## NED (25 Octobre 2005)

N'empèche que grace a Zizou, on est quand même sélectionnés en coupe du monde en Allemagne...
A non pas grace a Zizou. M'a trompo. Grace au match nul des Suisses contre L'irlande.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Octobre 2005)

*Zizou*
c'est un synonyme de zizi ?


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Zizou*
> c'est un synonyme de zizi ?



Pt'etre bien tiens, pas bête...
Ce sont ses collegues en le voyant sous la douche qui l'ont appellé comme ça !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Octobre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pt'etre bien tiens, pas bête...
> Ce sont ses collegues en le voyant sous la douche qui l'ont appellé comme ça !



Tiens, j'ai lu quelque part, que ses coequipiers, surnommés Thierry Henry L'Anaconda....
a cause de.....
enfin, voila....j'ai trouvé ça marrant...


----------



## alan.a (26 Octobre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Pt'etre bien tiens, pas bête...
> Ce sont ses collegues en le voyant sous la douche qui l'ont appellé comme ça !



Zizi .. ça lui va bien en ce moment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai lu quelque part, que ses coequipiers, surnommaient Thierry Henry L'Anaconda....
> a cause de.....
> enfin, voila....j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a marrant...





*Je trouve &#231;a*
surtout con.


----------



## NED (26 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je trouve ça*
> surtout con.



T'as jamais joué au foot?
Ou un autre sport ou tu partages ces grands moments sous la douche avec tes équipiers...

Tea for two, and two for tea (sifflotte),....ambiance bains turcs....


----------



## hunjord (26 Octobre 2005)

Collector....


			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Essaye la main dans le calebard...





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai lu quelque part, que ses coequipiers, surnomm&#233;s Thierry Henry L'Anaconda....
> a cause de.....





			
				Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> L&#224;, il risque simplement de sentir la verge...




Nan s&#233;rieux, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> Collector....
> 
> 
> Nan sérieux, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux....:love:



tant que c'est aux yeux...


----------



## hunjord (26 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tant que c'est aux yeux...


une tite place dans le collector??? 
'tention les places sont chères.....
et il y a de la concurence...:rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je trouve ça*
> surtout con.





je savais que ça te plairait...
 <------ (ça aussi...)...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je savais que ça te plairait...
> <------ (ça aussi...)...




*Tu ne savais*
rien du tout


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2005)

Mais pkoi as-tu remonté ce fil


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Mais pkoi as-tu remonté ce fil



Madamde Zidane est enceinte  

Voilà pourquoi...c'est pourtant évident :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (30 Novembre 2005)

Rinafoot


----------



## La mouette (30 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rinafoot



Nom Dzidaneux !!! :mouais:


----------



## NED (30 Novembre 2005)

Arg j'ai un Rhubbe...

J'ai lu barmi les jourdeaux un bagaZINE DA NOEUX.......

(un peu tirée par les cheveux celle là )


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Arg j'ai un Rhubbe...
> J'ai lu barmi les jourdeaux un bagaZINE DA NOEUX.......
> (un peu tirée par les cheveux celle là )




*Ouaip et le pire*
c'est que ça risque de faire rappliquer Pascal 77...


T'habiterais pas près de Meaux NED ?


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2005)

Il m'est arrivé de voir des vièrges dans ma jeunesse
Et je joue un peu au foot...

Ma force Zidaniène est à combien ??

Aidez moi, ça m'obsède.....


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouaip et le pire*
> c'est que ça risque de faire rappliquer Pascal 77...
> 
> 
> T'habiterais pas près de Meaux NED ?



Heu.....
 
Pas du tout ce quartier là non  
plutôt près d'un rocher en béton bien connu....


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé de voir des vièrges dans ma jeunesse
> Et je joue un peu au foot...
> 
> Ma force Zidaniène est à combien ??
> ...



Ba....en vieillissant c'est une puissance qui s'amenuise....un peu comme les micloridiens dans le sang pour le Jedis. Mais attention tout de même aux pertinences rétiniennes, surtout sur TF1 ou CANAL+


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

*Dingue, on est comme trois papés*
à poster là comme des cons dans un fil qui n'intéresse plus personne, non ?


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Oui,
En plus on recommence c'est dingue ça !!!
:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Décembre 2005)

*Tu sais que tu mériterais*
de clignoter NED ?


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

Ba j'ai laissé mes oréoles au vestiaire là....
Et pi c'est bientôt Noël ca va clignoter de partout, j'ai peur de passer inaperçu!


----------



## gKatarn (1 Décembre 2005)

Arrête, il va se prendre pour une star


----------



## NED (1 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, il va se prendre pour une star


Holà ...je suis pas Zidane moi....
:style:


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Pfff,
Maintenant il annonce sa "retraite" après le mondial...
J'en veux bien moi des retraites comme ça !


----------



## duracel (26 Avril 2006)

Les raisons qu'il donne sont rassurantes pour le mondial.
-il est fatigué, (physiquement et mentalement)
-pas de motivation
-veut profiter de sa famille.....

Quelle sera sa prestation au mondial?

Ouah, cooment ça va être passionnant et émouvant de le voir courir après un ballon pour la dernière fois.

D'ailleurs, c'est quoi la différence entre une balle et un ballon?


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

C'est surtout qu'ils en font tout un foin..mais qu'on le savait déjà qu'il allait partir.
Il va pas jouer jusqu'à 50 berges non plus hein...
:mouais:


----------



## duracel (26 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout qu'ils en font tout un foin..mais qu'on le savait déjà qu'il allait partir.
> Il va pas jouer jusqu'à 50 berges non plus hein...
> :mouais:


 
Et c'est quand même la 2e fois qu'il annonce une retraite (internaitonale la 1er fois).
Donc, on s'en fiche un peu. Il n'y a plus d'affet d'annonce.


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> ... D'ailleurs, c'est quoi la différence entre une balle et un ballon?


"Balle" à partir d'un certain niveau ne s'utilise qu'au pluriel. Exemple :

Un coup de pied dans _le ballon_ c'est 10 000 _balles_ ou plus.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Avril 2006)

Si y'avais eu "Il a vu quelques milions d'euros lui tomber dans les poches" j'aurait voté pour ca


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:
			
		

> Si y'avais eu "Il a vu quelques milions d'euros lui tomber dans les poches" j'aurait voté pour ca



Comprends rien a C'qui dit Tintin. Tu pourrais parler la France?


----------



## loustic (26 Avril 2006)

On ne comprend rien, on ne voit rien, la vie est dure !

Tiens, ça pourra vous éclairer.


----------



## stephane6646 (26 Avril 2006)

Zinédine, qui?? Il prend quoi? Sa retraite??? Déjà... à 34 ans? Ouah!!!... Il va finir sa carrière à marseille, là où il est né, là où les gens l'aiment, là où il y a sa figure estampillée "made in Marseille",  en géant sur le mur d'une baraque face à la mer??? Il va jouer à l'OM??????.... - NON!!! Il reste en Espagne et va bosser pour le Réal... Trop fort ce Zizou...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (26 Avril 2006)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Il reste en Espagne et va bosser pour le Réal... Trop fort ce Zizou...




*Il a du entendre dans sa tête*
une petite voix qui lui a dit de faire gaffe aux percepteurs et à l'ISF s'il revenait en France.


----------



## NED (26 Avril 2006)

Dieu à ses raisons que les impôts ignorent....


----------



## joeldu18cher (27 Avril 2006)

c'est sympa aussi de voir qu'il annonce cela alors que depuis quelques jours la pub qu'il fait pour des assurances sevit à la télé de plus en plus .. 
ça aide bien à relever l'attention ça aussi ! 
ah quel talent !


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Il faut quand même dire que je m'en fous, de sa retraite


----------



## NED (27 Avril 2006)

Oui c'est vrai qu'il y a des trucs quand même dans le monde, on s'en balance completement. La retraite de d'Evelyne Thomas par exemple hein, qu'est-ce qu'on en à a faire?


----------



## le_magi61 (27 Avril 2006)

Ah non, ça c'est grave pour la France


----------



## Caddie Rider (28 Avril 2006)

Ouais je trouve dommage qu'il ne finisse pas sa carrière à Marseille... Et puis si jamais la coupe du monde c'est pas celle ou vous etes favoris...  

On se voit le 13 juin après le match


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2006)

Les enshortés vont encore nous pourrir l'été!  ... Pffffffff


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les enshortés vont encore nous pourrir l'été!  ... Pffffffff


*Je vais trouver une poupée Vaudou*
et faire en sorte que l'équipe de France ne passe pas le premier tour.


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

qui c'est ce Zidane ? il fait pas partie du cerle&#8230;


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> qui c'est ce Zidane ? il fait pas partie du cerle



*Laisse tomber*
c'est un nioube


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Je vais trouver une poupée Vaudou*
> et faire en sorte que l'équipe de France ne passe pas le premier tour.


Tu veux la mienne qui m'a servi en 2002, elle est relativement efficace


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les enshortés vont encore nous pourrir l'été!  ... Pffffffff



Viens donc sur le continent t'en verras moins


----------



## Patamach (28 Avril 2006)

C'est qui Zidane?


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

c'est lui non ?


----------



## NED (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui non ?



Ouaip et derrière c'est Arsen Venger son coatch....


----------



## mikoo (28 Avril 2006)

L'autre soir au ciné :
bande annonce de Zidane, un portrait du XXIème siècle...
... présentation au festival de Cannes 2006.
:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les enshortés vont encore nous pourrir l'été!  ... Pffffffff


le short... spécialité allemande, l'été, surtout dans le sud........


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le short... spécialité allemande, l'été, surtout dans le sud........



Le short... Pièce vestimentaire peu sayante quand elle est associée à cette pratique balourde et testostéronigène qui consiste à poursuivre lâchement un ballon pour le plaisir des masses de microcéphales qui trouvent là un dérivatif à leur vie de minables et aux frustrations engendrées massivement par ceux qui leur font croire qu'ils sont tous frères quand il communient vulgairement dans le triste spectacle de cette vaine poursuite...
En plus, le satin de ces shorts, ça fait des auréoles au niveau des burnes...

Sinon, le short en jean très court et très éffiloché peur être un véritable ravissement quand il est porté par autre chose que des boudins Charolais...   

Mais ce n'est plus le même folklore...


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, le short en jean très court et très éffiloché peur être un véritable ravissement quand il est porté par autre chose que des boudins Charolais...


like Daisy Duke ?!......  
:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> like Daisy Duke ?!......
> :love:



... Just like... :love: :love: :love: :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (30 Avril 2006)

je ne trouve pas "_d'iconographie_" de la Vierge en short ?!....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (1 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> le short... spécialité allemande, l'été, surtout dans le sud........



.... tu oublies les Birkenstock avec les chaussettes


----------



## joeldu18cher (2 Mai 2006)

lizarazu a vu la vierge aussi mais elle lui tournait le dos .. donc parti ..
et j'apprends ici que la vierge c'est daisy duke :rateau: :sleep: je vais me coucher !!


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> like Daisy Duke ?!......
> :love:



Ha c'est la femme de Zizou?


----------



## tirhum (2 Mai 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ha c'est la femme de Zizou?


Ha, je ne sais pas; faudrait vérifier !.......  

ça ne résoud toujours pas le problème de savoir si Zidane a vu la Vierge......
et qui est la Vierge ?!.....  :mouais: 
_(si elle porte un short "éffiloché" adéquat; je veux bien faire du prosélytisme.....  :rateau: )_


----------



## olivier1969 (2 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> like Daisy Duke ?!......
> :love:



si c'est la vierge, moi je retourne à la messe le dimanche...


----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2006)

Moi je dis que oui, il a vu la vierge, vu qu'il a la même voix qu'un certain ex-chanteur de boys band qui a vu la vierge lui aussi.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

attention !!.....
il y a vierge et Vierge !! 




nan, passqu'il faudrait être sûr de parler de la bonne personne....... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

Tiens, BackCat, tu peux fermer celui-là aussi. Plus aucun rapport avec le sujet d'origine et échanges particulièrement navrants, comme d'hab.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, BackCat, tu peux fermer celui-là aussi. Plus aucun rapport avec le sujet d'origine et échanges particulièrement navrants, comme d'hab.


et finir par un post sur un ton péremptoire !!.....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> et finir par un post sur un ton péremptoire !!.....


Péremptoire si on veut...
Pour citer Guitry dans _Le Diable boîteux_ : "On n'écrit pas quarante pages quand on a raison."


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Péremptoire si on veut...
> Pour citer Guitry dans _Le Diable boîteux_ : "On n'écrit pas quarante pages quand on a raison."


c'est donc bien ce que je disais......


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc bien ce que je disais......


Pas précisément. On peut dire d'un ton péremptoire bien des sottises (il y en a plein le Bar, fais une recherche...). Là je dis la vérité et je la dis doucement.


----------



## tirhum (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas précisément. On peut dire d'un ton péremptoire bien des sottises (il y en a plein le Bar, fais une recherche...).


bien sûr !.....
je dis aussi des sottises, mais sans les _asséner_, je l'espére !.... 


			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Là je dis la vérité et je la dis doucement.


et tu n'est pas fatigué ?!...... 

_il fallait être plus intransigeant à la "Création" et ne pas laisser de choix à l'Homme.....
_


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, BackCat, tu peux fermer celui-là aussi. Plus aucun rapport avec le sujet d'origine et échanges particulièrement navrants, comme d'hab.


Aujourd'hui au Grand Rex et en technicolor :
*Docquèville aux croisades !*
 ​





(le debat suivant la projection aura lieu au B dans le forum reagissez)


----------



## NED (3 Mai 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui au Grand Rex et en technicolor :
> *Docquèville aux croisades !*
> ​



Il est invité Zizounet?


----------



## NED (7 Juillet 2006)

Bref notre cher Zinédine a-t-il vu la vierge ou pas....

En tous cas il a prié très fort, et maintenant il va devenir sans doute un mythe du foot au firmament des icones les plus impressionante de ce sport !

Finir sa carrièrre comme il est en train de la finir, pour peu qu'on est la coupe du monde cette année, c'est pas donné a tout le monde.
Il n'y a que Pelé qui a été a un sommet pareil, Zizou risque de le dépasser de plusieurs têtes....

HINCHALA ZIZOU !
Et fait nous rever dimanche !!!!
:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2006)

*Oui mais avec toutes les grenouilles de bénitiers*
qu'il y a en Italie, je ne sais pas qui elle supporter la Vierge...




:hein:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Juillet 2006)

A moins, 







Que la Vierge, elle n'en est rien &#224; battre du foot! ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> HINCHALA




*Euhhh.... Ned ?*
t'es sûr de l'orthographe là ?


----------



## NED (7 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euhhh.... Ned ?*
> t'es s&#251;r de l'orthographe l&#224; ?



Bof ch&#233; pas, ca doit pas &#234;tre surement ca  
Alors apr&#232;s recherche :

c'est INCHALLAH !!!

_(hey c'est pas moi le sp&#233;cialiste des bondieuseries, c'est pas moi qui a une or&#233;ole autour de la t&#234;te, enfin ce qu'il en reste.. )_

Bon all&#233; Zizou quand m&#234;me, les frogs italiennes, moi j'en bouffe des douzaines le matin au petit dej


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Alors apr&#232;s recherche :
> 
> c'est INCHALLAH !!!


On peut dire aussi :

Allah ak BAR !!!


----------



## NED (7 Juillet 2006)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire aussi :
> 
> Allah ak Bar !!!



Hein?
un BAR ??
ou ca ?
j'ai soif moué...


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juillet 2006)

Afin de recentrer in topic ( la balle au centre)
j'apporte un élément incontestable

*La preuve que Zidane se drogue !*

( c'est pô bien , mais on pardonne tout au sauveur de _l'honneur de la Frâânce_)

je préfère prévenir les âmes sensibles qui risqueraint d'être choquées:
gardez  intacte l'image de votre demi Dieu
Ne cliquez pas!

(_y vont cliquer quand même , j'le sens)_ 

les autres c'est là
Zizou se drogue


----------



## fredintosh (7 Juillet 2006)

:affraid: Ca commence comme ça, et après on devient comme Maradona !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2006)

C'est s&#233;rieux, on peut fumer et courir comme des kilom&#232;tres sur la pelouse ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Afin de recentrer in topic ( la balle au centre)
> j'apporte un élément incontestable
> 
> *La preuve que Zidane se drogue !*
> ...






On ne sens pas le montage foireux


----------



## Melounette (7 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Zizou se drogue


Pfff, c'est un montage, la cigarette elle tient toute seule dans le vide, elle n'est ni dans la bouche, ni entre les doigts.:mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2006)

C'est un montage, *m&#234;me moi* je ferais mieux :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, c'est un montage, la cigarette elle tient toute seule dans le vide, elle n'est ni dans la bouche, ni entre les doigts.:mouais:



Heuuuuu... C'est qui, celui qui se palpe les pectoraux de manière lascive?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Je crois que c'est Marcel Sagnol .


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est Marcel Sagnol .



Celui de "Manon des sources"?


----------



## woulf (8 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Celui de "Manon des sources"?



Non, le vendeur de fromages appelés crottins...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2006)

Mah non plut&#244;t de cette p&#233;riode.





.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Zid&#233;nine Zidane se drogue




*C'est un photomontage*
c'est oblig&#233; !
On ne voit qu'un seul noir sur la photo !





 
:bebe:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est un photomontage*
> c'est obligé !
> On ne voit qu'un seul noir sur la photo !
> 
> ...




Oui, c'est ce que je disais, très mal fait


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Contient de la nudité estivale comme disait l'autre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2006)

Va bien en mettre un au fond des filets ce soir Zizou !!!`
Allez les bleus !!!


----------



## NED (10 Juillet 2006)

Ouaip il en a mis un dans les filets,
mais il a un peu nické sa fin de carrièrre....
Grrrr, rhalala !
:hein: ​


----------



## duracel (10 Juillet 2006)

De tous les français, cela doit être Zidane qui a le plus mal à la tête.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

Parâit-il qu'il a pleuré hier soir .


----------



## darkbeno (10 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> H&#233;h&#233;... Bien souvent, les footballeurs de haut niveau seraient devenus des petits d&#233;linquants s'ils n'avaient pu faire la m&#234;me chose sur un terrain de foot avec un bon salaire en prime.
> 
> Quoi, j'exag&#232;re? Si peu, si peu. Regardez le regard de certains, voyez leur attitude face &#224; l'arbitrage et aux joueurs adverses, &#233;coutez-les s'exprimer. C'est &#233;difiant.
> 
> ...



Et ben ? c'est mal d'&#234;tre un footballeur de haut niveau plut&#244;t qu'un petit d&#233;linquant ? Je trouve qu'il est fort respectable pour une personne issue de milieu d&#233;favoris&#233; dont le destin aurait &#233;t&#233; de devenir un d&#233;linquand notoire, d'arriver &#224; &#231;a.

petite citation de Brassens : 

_D'ailleurs moi qui te parle, avec mes chansonnettes
Si je n'avais pas d&#251; rencontrer le succ&#232;s
J'aurais tout comme toi, pu virer malhonn&#234;te
Je serais devenu ton complice, qui sait
_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Juillet 2006)

*Mes chers amis*
quoique certes sans aucun rapport avec l'ineptie (voulue) du sujet initial l'id&#233;e de penser que la personnalit&#233; pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e des fran&#231;ais (ou certains autres de ses camarades de jeu) aurait sombr&#233; dans la d&#233;linquance si elle n'avait perc&#233; dans le football est peut &#234;tre pour le moins r&#233;ductrice.

Notre ch&#232;re &#233;quipe nationale, tant d&#233;cri&#233;e par les milieux nationalistes hexagonaux comme &#233;trangers, pour sa forte teneur en gens de couleur est une vrai richesse, ethnologiquement parlant.

Pr&#232;s de 70 ans apr&#232;s l'abolition officielle de l'esclavage en France on envoyait joyeusement &#224; l'occasion du premier puis du second conflit mondial, les n&#232;gres et les arabes se faire massacrer par milliers dans les glorieux r&#233;giments coloniaux, vant&#233;s comme comptant parmi l'&#233;lite de l'arm&#233;e fran&#231;aise et ayant &#233;crit parmi les plus belles pages des armes de notre beau pays.

Chers amis, d&#233;sormais, &#224; l'heure o&#249; le canon ne tonne plus dans nos contr&#233;es, l'ami &#233;tranger, jadis appel&#233; au secours de la France, a ensuite trouv&#233; bonheur et reconnaissance dans le nettoyage de nos rues et dans nos usines. 
Mais, pour sortir de l'orni&#232;re sociale dont il peinait pour le moins &#224; sortir, on leur offrit alors une formidable opportunit&#233; int&#233;gratrice et socialement pacifique &#224; travers le sport. Un sort plus enviable s'ouvrit &#224; ceux que l'on ne veut voir dans le d&#233;passement de soi, imageant les meilleures valeurs de nos soci&#233;t&#233;s mercantiles alors que pourtant les milieux &#233;conomiques et financiers restent n&#233;anmoins frileusement ferm&#233;s aux non-blancs en grande majorit&#233;.

LE sport, o&#249; le renouveau du mythe du bon sauvage ?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> en France on envoyait joyeusement à l'occasion du premier puis du second conflit mondial, les nègres et les arabes se faire massacrer par milliers


 et les corses.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> LE sport, où le renouveau du mythe du bon sauvage ?




Ou comment un étranger doit faire deux fois voire trois fois ses preuves avant d'avoir sa place ... Enfin pour n'importe quel job. Or en foot, t'es bon ou t'es pas bon.
Mais Zidane est bon, on lui demande de jouer au foot mais aussi de réduire la "fracture sociale" par son exemple, en en faisant un idole des politiques et des citoyens. Il aurait put être un joueur bon, tout simplement, sans que sa vie son oeuvre soit l'occasion pour les politiques de dire "et ben vous voyez bien que les immigrés sont intégrés" (ça vaut aussi pour toute l'équipe de France, ils ont peut être leur mot à dire mais on leur demande pas). Comment ça se passait avant pour les footballeurs comme Platini ?

...


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Comment &#231;a se passait avant pour les footballeurs comme Platini ?
> 
> ...




La question ne se posait pas. On avait pas besoin du foot pour motiver un quelconque &#233;lan patriotique ou un semblant de solidarit&#233; entre les individus.

Aujourd'hui, oui. Comme si ce n'&#233;tait plus que l'ultime solution. Que tout avait &#233;chou&#233;. &#199;a me para&#238;t bien fragile tout de m&#234;me...

Maintenant que la coupe du monde est termin&#233;e, tout le monde va reprendre une activit&#233; normale. Nous nous pr&#233;occuperons &#224; nouveau de notre voisin et de sa triste vie dans 4 ans. Qui plus est, la coupe aura lieu en Afrique. Je vois d&#233;j&#224; la symbolique de tout &#231;a...


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mes chers amis*
> quoique certes sans aucun rapport avec l'ineptie (voulue) du sujet initial l'id&#233;e de penser que la personnalit&#233; pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e des fran&#231;ais (ou certains autres de ses camarades de jeu) aurait sombr&#233; dans la d&#233;linquance si elle n'avait perc&#233; dans le football est peut &#234;tre pour le moins r&#233;ductrice.
> 
> Notre ch&#232;re &#233;quipe nationale, tant d&#233;cri&#233;e par les milieux nationalistes hexagonaux comme &#233;trangers, pour sa forte teneur en gens de couleur est une vrai richesse, ethnologiquement parlant.
> ...


Le d&#233;but &#233;tait en trop. Je laisse le reste.
les stars du foot sont souvent issues de milieux populaires, voire tres modeste, toujours, dans tous les pays, blancs, noirs, rouges, sans qu'entre en ligne des questions de couleur de peau,  mais bien plutot des question d'origines sociale (hier platini, aujourd'hui ribery), de meme que jadis les derniers rangs de la chevalerie &#233;taient compos&#233;s de pauvre s'&#233;tant talentueusement illustr&#233; dans les arts de la soldature ...-forc&#233;ment, dans les classes bourgeoises, on encourage pas le fiston a se lancer dans une carriere de footballeur.
le probleme avec ce genre de discours tout fait, c'est que ca simplifie &#224; l'extreme de vastes questions qui entrecroisent des tas de facteurs historiques, culturels, cultuels, raciaux et catera et que forc&#233;ment, ca tombe un peu a cot&#233; de la plaque quoi....


----------



## Patamach (11 Juillet 2006)

Reineman a vu la vierge.


----------



## darkbeno (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Lol....on croirait un discours de sous-sociologue d'extreme gauche, genre Bidule soral mais la réalité est beaucoup plus complexe que ça.
> les stars du foot sont souvent issues de milieux populaires, voire assez pauvre, sans qu'entrent forcément en ligne des question de couleur de peau, plutot des question d'origines sociale (hier platini, aujourd'hui ribery), de meme que jadis les derniers rangs de la chevalerie étaient composés de pauvre s'étant talentueusement illustré dans les arts de la soldature ...-forcément, dans les classes bourgeoises, on encourage pas le fiston a se lancer dans une carriere de footballeur.
> le probleme avec ce genre de discours tout fait, c'est que ca simplifie à l'extreme de vastes questions qui entrecroisent des tas de facteurs historiques, culturels, cultuels, raciaux et catera et que forcément, ca tombe un peu a coté de la plaque quoi....



J'ai l'impression que ce sujet dévie de plus en plus vers une discussion sans intéret en fait...   Je comprends pas ou est le problème des origines des footballeurs, et je comprends pas vos argumentaires sur la question... 
Et puis _"sous-sociologue d'extreme gauche"_, c'est pas très gentil ça hein... :mouais:


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que ce sujet d&#233;vie de plus en plus vers une discussion sans int&#233;ret en fait...   Je comprends pas ou est le probl&#232;me des origines des footballeurs, et je comprends pas vos argumentaires sur la question...
> Et puis _"sous-sociologue d'extreme gauche"_, c'est pas tr&#232;s gentil &#231;a hein... :mouais:


 je d&#233;vie pas, je met juste un petit b&#233;mol a cette th&#233;orie du sport comme renouveau du mythe du bon sauvage.Un sous-discours sociologique, c'est le genre d'expression que tu peux trouver dans toutes les revues...qui traitent de sociologie (et y'a tout un pan de la sociologie dans l'universit&#233; qui est trust&#233; par l'extreme gauche, et qui produit frequemment ce genre de plaisanterie... c'est pas moi qui le dit...je t'assure...renseigne toi) &#231;a n'a rien de m&#233;chant, d'ailleurs, je ne cherche ni a etre gentil ni m&#233;chant, j'essaie juste d'avoir un point de vue sur une question. Je vois pas l&#224; matiere &#224; te courroucer.


----------



## darkbeno (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> je dévie pas, je met juste un petit bémol a cette théorie du sport comme renouveau du mythe du bon sauvage.Un sous-discours sociologique, c'est le genre d'expression que tu peux trouver dans toutes les revues...qui traitent de sociologie (et y'a tout un pan de la sociologie dans l'université qui est trusté par l'extreme gauche, et qui produit frequemment ce genre de plaisanterie... c'est pas moi qui le dit...je t'assure...renseigne toi) ça n'a rien de méchant, d'ailleurs, je ne cherche ni a etre gentil ni méchant, j'essaie juste d'avoir un point de vue sur une question. Je vois pas là matiere à te courroucer.



Excuse moi, je ne voulais pas dire que toi en particulier tu déviais. C'est tout le monde qui dévie, le sujet dévie quoi... Et tu ne m'as pas courroucé du tout, j'ai écris "pas très gentil" j'aurais dû écrire "pas très très gentil", le doublement du très ramenant plus à la plaisanterie. Et après tout, c'est pas moi le sous-sociologue gauchiste.
En fait, le problème pour moi n'est pas la déviance du sujet, mais plus que là, je n'en cerne plus la problématique.
Et du coup, je suis un peu -->


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que ce sujet dévie de plus en plus vers une discussion sans intéret en fait...




*En fait camarade*
au risque de te peiner, je crains fort de devoir te confier qu'il n'a jamais eu grand intérêt... et pour dévier, il eut fallu qu'il ait un objectif à atteindre...


----------



## NED (11 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> il eut fallu qu'il ait un objectif à atteindre...



objectif : le plexus solaire de Materazzi
:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Il a recommencé .





.


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Y crapote, comme ma grand-m&#232;re : y fume pour &#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233; au groupe, faire son grand viril et tout, et tomber les filles.
> Mais en fait il aime pas &#231;a.
> 
> *"Contenance"*, c'est le mot que je cherchais !!


L&#224; il tire franco quand meme. Dans le genre "p'tain si demain ils allignent l'autre enfl&#233; de macaroni, j'le fume!  "


----------



## darkbeno (12 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Là il tire franco quand meme. Dans le genre "p'tain si demain ils allignent l'autre enflé de macaroni, j'le fume!  "



arrête, t'as juste retravaillé un peu l'image...


----------



## darkbeno (12 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *En fait camarade*
> au risque de te peiner, je crains fort de devoir te confier qu'il n'a jamais eu grand intérêt... et pour dévier, il eut fallu qu'il ait un objectif à atteindre...



Là, tu y vas un peu trop fort... T'es dur, je suis très peiné..
L'objectif à été clairement défini, "*zidane a-t-il vu la vierge ?*", notre mission en postant est donc de répondre à cette question, ou du moins, de tenter d'y répondre... Alors ça, moi je dis c'est déjà du bon sujet là, on tient tout de même quelque chose de très interressant !!! Savoir si notre dieu vivant à vu la mère de notre dieu défunt, c'est de la grosse problématique, ça répond à de profonds problèmes sociaux ça.
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
Bon aller, j'arrête...


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2006)

En tout cas, ces italiens, c'est des farceurs.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Cher rezba ce truc a &#233;t&#233; post&#233; 34 fois au moins sur le bar. Et en plus le premier venait de moi. 

Et non je n'accepte pas tes excuses.


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2006)

Si c'&#233;tait post&#233; dans le bon fil, je n'aurais pas besoin de m'y abaisser.


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, ces italiens, c'est des farceurs.


En tout cas, il n'y a pas que les italiens !

Même les anglais s'y mettent : http://www.lequipe.fr/Football/20060712_095921_01.html


----------



## rezba (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je n'étais pas sûr du "34", aussi me suis-je tu.



N'empêche que Patochman, par exemple, il ne l'avais pas encore vu, et que grâce à moi, il a eu son quart d'heure récréatif.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Alors si patoch a pris un carton rouge c'est du tout bon


----------



## darkbeno (12 Juillet 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche que Patochman, par exemple, il ne l'avais pas encore vu, et que grâce à moi, il a eu son quart d'heure récréatif.


 Moi non plus j'avais pas vu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Alors si patoch a pris un carton rouge c'est du tout bon



*FEUQUIOU!* :love: :love:


----------



## mamyblue (12 Juillet 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> "*zidane a-t-il vu la vierge ?*", notre mission en postant est donc de répondre à cette question, ou du moins, de tenter d'y répondre... :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


Je sais pas si Zizou a vu la vierge !!! Mais en tout cas il a entendu une voix... Ouais ça c'est sûr  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Zidane n'a pa vu la vierge, c'est Allah qui lui a parlé.... C'est une Bernadette Soubirou des temps moderne !


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Zidane n'a pa vu la vierge, c'est Allah qui lui a parlé.... C'est une Bernadette Soubirou des temps moderne !


Un cousin d'Allah plutôt...  

Celui qu'on nomme "Allah Koud Boul" !

J'vais p'têt aller prendre l'air moi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (12 Juillet 2006)

Sinon y'a une super chanson dans le vent actuellement aux antilles

http://teamgamebazar.free.fr/download/coupdeboule.mp3


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2006)

le plus comique c'est que ce d&#233;plorable incident peut  amener des sanctions contre...
L'ITALIE !

(disqualification et perte de la Coupe)

topo clair l&#224;
la fifa coinc&#233;e...par son propre r&#233;glement 

Si c'est le cas , la Coupe &#224;... la France !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (12 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> le plus comique c'est que ce déplorable incident peut  amener des sanctions contre...
> L'ITALIE !
> 
> (disqualification et perte de la Coupe)
> ...



Très intéressant ton article ; depuis le temps qu'ils doivent prendre des mesures et que celles ci ne sont pas mise en application, ça devient vraiment pénible (cf. aussi le comportement du coach portugais..... :hein: )... entre autres....


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le cas , la Coupe à... la France !


 
Si c'est le cas, je vous déconseille d'aller passer vos vacances en Italie pendant.. disons environs 3 ou 4 générations.


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

pas d'insulte raciste! doublement dommage:

1- enfin une &#233;tincelle pour traiter de front ce fl&#233;au dans le foot et le sport en g&#233;n&#233;ral
2- on la rejouait!...  :rose:


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Zidane, apparemment, ne regrette pas.*
> Je dois avouer que je ne m'attendais pas vraiment à ce qu'il défende le postulat sophistiqué selon lequel dominer ses pulsions et savoir refouler sa propre violence est une des plus belles façons d'avancer dans la vie, mais là, que l'interdit soit autant et si bien anéanti me laisse plus que perplexe.
> 
> Tout ceci est extrèmement préoccupant, et obligera sans doute nos hommes politiques à prendre des mesures par brassées la prochaine fois que les voitures des honnètes contribuables brûleront dans nos banlieues.
> ...



Un peu réducteur il me semble. Et disproportionné.

J'en ai discuté avec un éduc de la Paillade aujourd'hui (la _cité_ de montpellier). Pour savoir comment les jeunes qu'il cotoyait réagissaient. Ce n'est qu'un seul témoignagne, j'en ai conscience, mais vraisemblablement, il y a surtout une discussion qui s'engage sur le pouvoir des mots, sur la violence qu'ils peuvent véhiculer et provoquer. Et je trouve ça rassurant, même si bien sûr, je regrette le contexte. Et ils trouvent pour autant normal que Zidane ait "payé" sa faute. Bref, ce n'est pas aussi simple Roberto..


----------



## supermoquette (12 Juillet 2006)

Le parall&#232;le n'est pas des plus heureux mais bon 

Sanction y a eu mais mado l'a d&#233;j&#224; mentionn&#233;.


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> pas d'insulte raciste! doublement dommage:
> 
> 1- enfin une &#233;tincelle pour traiter de front ce fl&#233;au dans le foot et le sport en g&#233;n&#233;ral
> 2- on la rejouait!...  :rose:


c'est lamentable de dire &#231;a...

moi j'attend que toute la france s'excuse aupres de l'italie.
D'une part, pasque zidane, le nouveau roi des beaufs,( le mec qui des qu'on l'insulte se met a castagner, c'est &#231;a un bl&#233;rot,non?), ose dire  de grosses conneries- : je sais qu'il a pas l'air tres fut fut comme mec mais bon, dire quelquechose comme , quand on insulte votre honneur, c'est pas injuste que de r&#233;pondre avec les poings, dans ce contexte de football, ca signifie que lorsqu'un joueur de football, se fera  d&#233;sormais insulter  par un autre (ce qui est  assez courant sur un terrain,zidane doit pas etre  assez innocent pour l'ignorer) si il ne  met pas un gros coup de tete, ca signifiera qu'il a pas d'honneur, et qu'il aime pas sa maman? c'est &#231;a?...
la violence &#233;rig&#233;e en nouvelle valeur cardinale du football?
d'autre part, en  accusant ce joueur de propos racistes, on a nous meme agi par racisme, enfin pas moi, vous. Pasque ce mec est italien , il est soupconnable de racisme, et pas zidane? pourquoi? y'a des nationalit&#233;s soupconnable de racisme et pas d'autres? .-bref, par la raison unique de son origine, on a entach&#233; d'infamie ce mec qui n'a rien dit d'autres que des choses tres banales sur un terrain (fils de ...et nike ta soeur) en gros...
Dehors zidane, le seul hooligan de cette coupe du monde...
c'est lamentable...minable..


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2006)

Je vais prendre un demi...

Ah pardon, j'ai cru &#234;tre &#224; la buvette...
scusez moi...


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman : j'entends ce que tu dis, et j'ai pas &#233;cout&#233; le topo de zidane en entier, juste quelques lignes lues sur lequipe.fr ..
ce que je dis c'est:
1- qu'une insulte OU TOUT AUTRE geste raciste est &#224; sanctionner, et pour qui suit le foot, y'en a un paquet
2- une connerie de supporter!

je reponds pas en d&#233;tail, mais on n'est pas si loin... 


Apr&#232;s, son geste, impulsif, qui s'en dit incapable si, dans la mesure de son &#233;motivit&#233;, il est "touch&#233; au plus profond"? moi non.


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre un demi...
> 
> Ah pardon, j'ai cru être à la buvette...
> scusez moi...




T'as raison je t'accompagne :love:

Bon mais et toi ? tu as vu la vierge ?


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Simplement, qu'un geste aussi *barbare* puisse être considéré (avec des nuances inutiles) comme _une réponse envisageable_ à quelque affont que ce soit me laisse abasourdi et terriblement inquiet.
> Et encore, nous sommes entre gens qui prétons attention à ce qu'écrit l'autre et qui tentons de réfléchir.



Simplement pour dire que je partage ton point de vue. Nous n'avons pas à nous faire justice nous-même et nous devons essayer - même si parfois c'est extrêment difficile - de rester maître de nos paroles et de nos actions.
Pour compléter ce que dit Mado, je fréquente pas mal les jeunes des cités qui jouent au foot : que de violence... Ils s'insultent, se parlent comme à des chiens, n'acceptent pas les décisions de l'arbitre (quel dur métier !), se battent pour un rien, provoquent en permanence les joueurs de l'équipe adverse...
Et si en plus leurs idoles ne donnent pas l'exemple... 

:king:


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> d'autre part, en  accusant ce joueur de propos racistes, on a nous meme agi par racisme, enfin pas moi, vous. Pasque ce mec est italien , il est soupconnable de racisme, et pas zidane? pourquoi? y'a des nationalit&#233;s soupconnable de racisme et pas d'autres? .-bref, par la raison unique de son origine, on a entach&#233; d'infamie ce mec qui n'a rien dit d'autres que des choses tres banales sur un terrain (fils de ...et nike ta soeur) en gros...
> Dehors zidane, le seul hooligan de cette coupe du monde...
> c'est lamentable...minable..



_"Materazzi aurait trait&#233; Zidane de "fils d'une pute terroriste"
Selon plusieurs journaux britanniques de mardi, le d&#233;fenseur italien Marco Materazzi aurait trait&#233; Zin&#233;dine Zidane de "fils d'une pute terroriste", insulte qui aurait d&#233;clench&#233; le violent coup de t&#234;te de "Zizou" en finale de la Coupe du monde de football dimanche soir.
Apr&#232;s avoir consult&#233; des experts capables de lire sur les l&#232;vres, The Times, The Sun, le journal le plus lu en Grande-Bretagne, et le Daily Mail, arrivent tous &#224; la m&#234;me conclusion. Alors que Zidane s'&#233;loignait, Materazzi lui aurait dit: "On sait tous que tu es le fils d'une pute terroriste".

Pour arriver &#224; ce r&#233;sultat, The Times a fait appel &#224; Jessica Rees, une sp&#233;cialiste de la lecture sur les l&#232;vres souvent appel&#233;es &#224; collaborer dans des affaires judiciaires en Grande-Bretagne.

Le Daily Mirror arrive &#224; la m&#234;me conclusion &#224; partir d'une version int&#233;grale de la discussion entre Materazzi et Zidane publi&#233;e sur un site internet italien.

Quant au Daily Express, il affirme avoir appris les termes insultants adress&#233;s par le joueur italien au meneur de jeu fran&#231;ais via l'entourage de l'&#233;quipe de France."_

source : ouest-france.fr

ps : effectivement c'est lamentable...minable...et &#231;a me donne envie de gerber...


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> T'as raison je t'accompagne :love:
> 
> Bon mais et toi ? tu as vu la vierge ?



Je l'ai même épousé !  

D'ailleurs elle est plus vierge....:rose:


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> Après, son geste, impulsif, qui s'en dit incapable si, dans la mesure de son émotivité, il est "touché au plus profond"? moi non.


oauis mais tu vois, le probleme de zidane, c'est qu'il est coutumier du fait...c'est pas la premiere fois qu'il envoie valser un mec sur un terrain...donc qu'il fasse pas sa victime, d'une. de deuze qu'il éprouve pas de regrets , ca veut dire qu'il assume son geste...bah qu'il assume aussi mon mépris.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

« L'homme n'est ni ange ni bête, et le malheur veut que qui veut faire l'ange fait la bête. »
Blaise Pascal, _Les Pensées_ (fragment 329).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Il me semble que zidane a surtout parler en son nom. Il n'a pas dit si vous vous fa&#238;tes insult&#233;, taper. Il a dit que son geste &#233;tait impardonnable mais il aussi dit que c'&#233;tait une r&#233;action, c'&#233;tait pas de la violence gratuite. Et il entame ainsi un d&#233;bat sur la violence des mots, qui selon moi (et selon zidane aussi) est aussi destructrice que la violence physique.
D'autant plus, qu'elle est plus ou moins tol&#233;r&#233;e partout (m&#234;me ici sur le forum : les modos sont tol&#233;rants avec les &#233;corcheurs quand ils ne vont pas trop loin mais les propos restent violents). Zidane a surement une longue exp&#233;rience de la violence (physique et verbal) et c'est pas plus mal que son geste fasse enfin r&#233;ellement r&#233;agir la FIFA sur ce probl&#232;me.

Sachant aussi que la violence entra&#238;ne la violence, celui ou celle qui en a &#233;t&#233; juste t&#233;moin d&#232;s l'enfance aura surement des acc&#232;s de violence. Ici le geste de Zidane, un coup de boule dans le thorax me semble en fait "contr&#244;l&#233;" : il aurait put faire pire (lui arrach&#233; une oreille comme le c&#233;l&#232;bre boxeur am&#233;ricain, il aurait pur le faire saigner, vous imaginez l'impact, du sang sur un stade de foot ?). Il aurait aussi put se contr&#244;ler encore plus et le taper dans les vestiaires et avoir l'honneur sauf, personne n'en aurait parler.

Est ce que la bagarre aurait &#233;t&#233; moins pire hors cam&#233;ra ?
Est ce qu'en fait on ne jugerait pas le geste de Zidane plus parce qu'il a &#233;t&#233; vu par des milliards de t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs que par le geste de col&#232;re en lui m&#234;me ?

Enfin, il est aussi na&#239;f de croire que les jeunes de banlieues, appelons les comme cela, vont devenir violent ou justifier leur violence parce qu'ils ont vu Zidane donner un coup de boule. Le violent de banlieue (et m&#234;me souvent les petits bourgeois, et presque toujours les paysans) est violent parce qu'il a subit la violence en VRAI et non par procuration (m&#234;me si &#231;a aide pas). Et le bandit potentiel n'a pas besoin d'un justificatif pour &#234;tre violent, et m&#234;me s'il en a besoin, si c'est pas Zidane, ce sera autre chose, qu'il aura connu personnellement.


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Un peu réducteur il me semble. Et disproportionné.
> 
> J'en ai discuté avec un éduc de la Paillade aujourd'hui (la _cité_ de montpellier). Pour savoir comment les jeunes qu'il cotoyait réagissaient. Ce n'est qu'un seul témoignagne, j'en ai conscience, mais vraisemblablement, il y a surtout une discussion qui s'engage sur le pouvoir des mots, sur la violence qu'ils peuvent véhiculer et provoquer. Et je trouve ça rassurant, même si bien sûr, je regrette le contexte. Et ils trouvent pour autant normal que Zidane ait "payé" sa faute. Bref, ce n'est pas aussi simple Roberto..



On nous apprend ça aussi: à réagir dans les cours de récréation quand un enfant vient se plaindre d'une insulte. Trop souvent, nous avons tendance à répondre "ce n'est pas grave, ce sont des bêtises..." ce genre de truc. Nous ne réagissons que lorsque les enfants en viennent aux mains. Le message que nous faisons passer c'est que les insultes ne sont pas sanctionnées, seulement les coups. Alors l'enfant qui a frappé celui qui l'insulte se retrouve dans la position de l'agresseur alors qu'en réalité il est la victime.

J'ai toujours été écoeuré de voir sur un terrain de foot l'arbitre "voir" la réponse à une provocation et "ignorer" la provocation elle-même. C'est vrai que le provocateur s'arrange souvent pour faire ses coups en douce tandis que la réponse ne s'embarasse pas d'hypocrisie. Les joueurs qui répondent physiquement à une provocation doivent être sanctionnés pour un tel geste - rien ne justifie la violence - mais les provocations doivent être poursuivies également. Evidemment, c'est nettement plus compliqué. Mais pourquoi ne vont-ils pas se plaindre auprès de l'arbitre? Je veux dire le prévenir de ce qui se passe. Ils seraient considérés comme des pleutres? La belle affaire si cela est érigé en droit voire en loi?

Il y a des solutions. Ce qui est arrivé à Zidane, parce qu'il est une icône du foot, fera peut-être bouger les choses dans le bon sens. On parle souvent que Zidane a donné un mauvais exemple. Je n'en suis pas si sûr. Non seulement son geste pourra être analysé, pourra être pris comme exemple, justement, de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire, mais encore ce geste servira d'étendard pour montrer jusqu'à quel point une provocation peut gâcher de bonheur (terminer sa carrière sur cette note, ça a dû lui fendre le coeur tout seul dans son vestiaire), de résultat (qui sait si l'équipe de France n'aurait pas gagné cette finale sans cette exclusion) et même de retombées économiques (les sponsors).


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

> Marco Materazzi a démenti mercredi avoir insulté la sur et la mère de Zinédine Zidane avant que ce dernier lui assène un coup de tête dans le torse lors de la finale de la Coupe du monde.
> 
> Déclaration de Marco Materazzi
> Je ne lui ai rien dit qui concernerait le racisme, la religion et la politique. Je n'ai pas parlé non plus de la mère. J'ai perdu ma maman à 15 ans et aujourd'hui encore je suis ému rien que d'en parler. Naturellement, je ne savais pas que la sienne était à l'hôpital et je lui fait mes meilleurs vux. () Zidane est depuis toujours mon idole, je l'admire beaucoup.



ange et bête..


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis mais tu vois, le probleme de zidane, c'est qu'il est coutumier du fait...c'est pas la premiere fois qu'il envoie valser un mec sur un terrain...donc qu'il fasse pas sa victime, d'une. de deuze qu'il &#233;prouve pas de regrets , ca veut dire qu'il assume son geste...bah qu'il assume aussi mon m&#233;pris.


heu...je crois qu'il s'en fout de ton mepris.


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> _"Materazzi aurait traité Zidane de "fils d'une pute terroriste"
> Selon plusieurs journaux britanniques de mardi, le défenseur italien Marco Materazzi aurait traité Zinédine Zidane de "fils d'une pute terroriste", insulte qui aurait déclenché le violent coup de tête de "Zizou" en finale de la Coupe du monde de football dimanche soir.
> Après avoir consulté des experts capables de lire sur les lèvres, The Times, The Sun, le journal le plus lu en Grande-Bretagne, et le Daily Mail, arrivent tous à la même conclusion. Alors que Zidane s'éloignait, Materazzi lui aurait dit: "On sait tous que tu es le fils d'une pute terroriste".
> 
> ...



nan c'est pas vrai...il a dementi tout propos raciste ce soir...donc terroriste ce serait un propos allusif de type raciste....-et tant bien meme, ca serait pas une raison....mais beaucoup de conneries a été raconté la dessus, avec plein de versions différentes...faut pas croire tout ce que tu lis dans les journeaux, forcément. surtout si c'est le sun...
et thuram , a aussi dit quelque chose en ce sens et connaissant l'engagement de ce dernier contre le racisme, il y aurait pas été avec le dos de la cuiller si tel avait été le cas .


----------



## mado (12 Juillet 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> On nous apprend ça aussi: à réagir dans les cours de récréation quand un enfant vient se plaindre d'une insulte.
> ...



Tu sais qu'on va se faire traiter de naifs j'espère ?


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan c'est pas vrai...il a dementi tout propos raciste ce soir...donc terroriste ce serait un propos allusif de type raciste....-et tant bien meme, ca serait pas une raison....mais beaucoup de conneries a &#233;t&#233; racont&#233; la dessus, avec plein de versions diff&#233;rentes...faut pas croire tout ce que tu lis dans les journeaux, forc&#233;ment. surtout si c'est le sun...
> et thuram , a aussi dit quelque chose en ce sens et connaissant l'engagement de ce dernier contre le racisme, il y aurait pas &#233;t&#233; avec le dos de la cuiller si tel avait &#233;t&#233; le cas .



l'enquete le dira


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> Il y a eu sanction, certes, encore heureux, mais le monde entier, à l'image (comme disent les commentateurs sportifs) de mes collègues, veut savoir si les insultes proférées méritaient ou non un coup de boule.
> Il y a dans la tête des gens en ce moment l'idée d'un baromètre fluctuant de la vengeance immédiate, tu le règles comme tu veux, c'est à toi de voir si tu te mets dans la zone rouge.
> Tu vois ?
> La facilité, la faiblesse de réagir vite sur un coup de sang ? Non, la dignité de laver l'affront sur le champs quand on est un homme !!



Pour la sanction OK, mais on ne touche pas a la famille!  
Et venant d'un Italien ... il savait très bien comment faire pour le faire sortir de ces gongs ... ce qui le rend misérable!


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> oauis mais tu vois, le probleme de zidane, c'est qu'il est coutumier du fait...c'est pas la premiere fois qu'il envoie valser un mec sur un terrain...donc qu'il fasse pas sa victime, d'une. de deuze qu'il éprouve pas de regrets , ca veut dire qu'il assume son geste...bah qu'il assume aussi mon mépris.



Ça va certainement l'attrister


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hélas point d'hommes simples...


Tous les hommes sont simples, Vincent. La complexité, ce n'est qu'une question d'image...

Tu sais que je t'aime bien mais, pour être tout à fait honnête, ton acharnement à vouloir prouver que Zidane est plus un saint déchu qu'un homme blessé me semble un tantinet ridicule et vain.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

par contre on commence &#224; pas mal parler de cet article 55 de la FIFA qui entrainerai la disqualification de l'italie.

Article 55  Racisme 
1.   Celui qui, publiquement, rabaisse, discrimine ou de&#769;nigre une personne 
d&#8217;une fac&#807;on qui porte atteinte a&#768; la dignite&#769; humaine en raison de sa 
race, couleur, langue, religion ou origine ethnique sera suspendu de 
cinq matches au moins a&#768; tous les niveaux. L&#8217;autorite&#769; prononcera e&#769;ga- 
lement une interdiction de stade a&#768; son encontre et une amende d&#8217;au 
moins CHF 10 000. Si l&#8217;auteur est un officiel, le minimum de l&#8217;amende 
sera de CHF 15 000. 
.   Le spectateur qui commet cette infraction sera interdit de stade pen- 
dant deux ans. 
.   Lorsque, pendant une rencontre, des spectateurs de&#769;ploient des ban- 
deroles ou&#768; figurent des inscriptions a&#768; caracte&#768;re raciste, l&#8217;autorite&#769; 
sanctionnera l&#8217;association ou le club que soutiennent ces spectateurs 
d&#8217;une amende d&#8217;au moins CHF 0 000 et l&#8217;obligera a&#768; faire jouer son 
prochain match international officiel a&#768; huis clos.


----------



## jahrom (12 Juillet 2006)

Il est grand temps qu'on débarrasse la planète de tous ces racistes !!!
Et tant qu'a faire, des noirs aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... pour être tout à fait honnête, ton acharnement à vouloir prouver que Zidane est plus un *saint déchu*...



Ouais! faudrait p'têt' voir à pas fabriquer du saint avec n'importe quoi...


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que zidane a surtout parler en son nom. Il n'a pas dit si vous vous faîtes insulté, taper. Il a dit que son geste était impardonnable mais il aussi dit que c'était une réaction, c'était pas de la violence gratuite. Et il entame ainsi un débat sur la violence des mots, qui selon moi (et selon zidane aussi) est aussi destructrice que la violence physique.
> D'autant plus, qu'elle est plus ou moins tolérée partout (même ici sur le forum : les modos sont tolérants avec les écorcheurs quand ils ne vont pas trop loin mais les propos restent violents). Zidane a surement une longue expérience de la violence (physique et verbal) et c'est pas plus mal que son geste fasse enfin réellement réagir la FIFA sur ce problème.
> 
> Sachant aussi que la violence entraîne la violence, celui ou celle qui en a été juste témoin dès l'enfance aura surement des accès de violence. Ici le geste de Zidane, un coup de boule dans le thorax me semble en fait "contrôlé" : il aurait put faire pire. Il aurait put le taper dans les vestiaires et avoir l'honneur sauf, personne n'en aurait parler.
> ...



1 zidane s'est toujours présenté et encore ce soir il emploie le mot, comme un modele..
2 les insultes sont monnaie courante sur les terrains de foot....pourquoi sur le nombre de joueur de foot seul zidane se commet dans ce genre de geste?( des geste aussi déliberés , aussi violents, j'en ai jamais vu...sur un stade a part cantona sur un supporter qui l'avait lui aussi soit disnat insulté racistement, comme par hasard, en angleterre, mais sur qui toute la presse s'était rué pour le conchier, pourquoi pas zidane?
3 pourquoi zidane a déja mis des coups de boule dans sa carriere?...pourquoi il en est pas a sa premiere fois? pourquoi il piétine un joueur arabe en coupe du monde? pourquoi a bordeaux il a la réputation d'etre un bourrin?

voila, le probleme, c'est pas materrazi ni meme les insultes sur un terrain, si ça avait été henry ou un autre qui s'était fait insulté, j'suis persuadé qu'il y aurait eu des insultes en retour, mais point barre.
mais zizou, lui il choisit quasiment l'équipe, il peut se permettre de balancer son brassard de capitaine pasque monsieur est pas content de sortir en fin de match, il peut se mettre a pousser un joueur coréen a terre dans un geste débile pasque monsieur est énervé et prendre un jaune : il est médiatiquement incritiquable.
De la bétise de l'idolatrie ....


----------



## Nobody (12 Juillet 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'on va se faire traiter de naifs j'espère ?




Hé oui... Les innovateurs sont souvent sujet à railleries à cause de l'incompréhension...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> De la bétise de l'idolatrie ....


Assurément, toi tu donnes dans la demi-mesure...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

Bon, la prochaine fois on met les macgénautes sur le terrain


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bon, la prochaine fois on met les macgénautes sur le terrain



bonne idée..


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> De la bétise de l'idolatrie ....



Je crois que tu as trouvé ce qui pose problème. Comment se fait-il qu'en 2006 après JC ou en 1427 du calendrier Hégire arabe, alors que la science a quasiment tué le concept de dieu (désolé Doc  ), des hommes puissent encore vénérer un homme (ou un groupe d'hommes) ? :hein:

Etonnant non ?

  

:king:


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> l'enquete le dira



il l'a déja dit.. sur canal+..non?.ou alors tu veux pas entendre.
mais t'es qui toi pour soupconner ce mec a priori de racisme? selon quel criteres?...c'est pas un peu du racisme, ce proces d'intention a un joueur ?...on t'a pas déja dit...zidane a pas besoin d'insultes racistes pour coupd'bouler un mec sur le terrain, ou alors, peut etre que marcel dessaily est raciste..apres tout, j'en sais rien.
t'es un peu dangeureux du raisonnement toi, plein d'aprioris...de préjugés, visiblement.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il l'a déja dit.. sur canal+..non?.ou alors tu veux pas entendre.
> mais t'es qui toi pour soupconner ce mec a priori de racisme? selon quel criteres?...c'est pas un peu du racisme, ce proces d'intention a un joueur ?...on t'a pas déja dit...zidane a pas besoin d'insultes racistes pour coupd'bouler un mec sur le terrain, ou alors, peut etre que marcel dessaily est raciste..apres tout, j'en sais rien.
> t'es un peu dangeureux du raisonnement toi, plein d'aprioris...de préjugés, visiblement.


Juger un homme sur son passé, c'est aussi préjuger.


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

bah j'ai quand même bien hate de lire les conclusions de l'enquete de la FIFA. 
Faudrait quand même pas oublier que Zidane il a sans doute pas peté un coup de tronche à materazzi pour le plaisir, et si vraiment les propos dont on parle dans ouest france sont exactes, ce serait quand même le comble qu'il s'en sorte avec les felicitations du juri.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Juger un homme sur son passé, c'est aussi préjuger.



heu... :rose: Juger un homme sur son passé, c'est plutôt *postjuger*   

:king:


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> il l'a d&#233;ja dit.. sur canal+..non?.ou alors tu veux pas entendre.
> mais t'es qui toi pour soupconner ce mec a priori de racisme? selon quel criteres?...c'est pas un peu du racisme, ce proces d'intention a un joueur ?...on t'a pas d&#233;ja dit...zidane a pas besoin d'insultes racistes pour coupd'bouler un mec sur le terrain, ou alors, peut etre que marcel dessaily est raciste..apres tout, j'en sais rien.
> t'es un peu dangeureux du raisonnement toi, plein d'aprioris...de pr&#233;jug&#233;s, visiblement.


Baisse d'un ton ou va voir ailleur si t'es pas apte &#224; la discussion. Les coups de melons pour l'instant c'est toi qui les distribue.

Moi tout ce que je dis c'est qu'une enquete va etre ouverte et qu'on verra bien, que pour l'instant les mots exacts personne ne les connait. Qu'on soit claire  :Zidane a &#233;t&#233; sorti et c'est normale, m'enfin il n'est pas "mondialement r&#233;put&#233;" pour &#234;tre un boucher sur le terrain, ni en France, ni ailleurs. Et si vraiment il y a eu des insultes balanc&#233;es de mai&#232;re r&#233;curantes par materazzi il serait normale qu'il soit &#233;galement sanctionn&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> 1 zidane s'est toujours pr&#233;sent&#233; et encore ce soir il emploie le mot, comme un modele..


Il ne s'est pas pr&#233;sent&#233; comme mod&#232;le, il a dit qu'il envait conscience. Apr&#232;s qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf est arriv&#233; le premier, je crois que zidane a commenc&#233; par jouer au foot ...



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> 2 les insultes sont monnaie courante sur les terrains de foot....pourquoi sur le nombre de joueur de foot seul zidane se commet dans ce genre de geste?( des geste aussi d&#233;liber&#233;s , aussi violents, j'en ai jamais vu...sur un stade a part cantona sur un supporter qui l'avait lui aussi soit disnat insult&#233; racistement, comme par hasard, en angleterre, mais sur qui toute la presse s'&#233;tait ru&#233; pour le conchier, pourquoi pas zidane?


La presse fran&#231;aise ou la presse anglaise ?
Il me semble qu'en France Cantonnat est tr&#232;s bien per&#231;ue et que son geste n'a pas tant choqu&#233; que cela (on n'en reparle plus et le geste a &#233;t&#233; compris voire pardonn&#233; ...). 
Et ce geste &#233;tait il moins grave que celui de Zidane ? Je ne crois pas. Mais ici le contexte est diff&#233;rent, c'&#233;tait la coupe du monde, c'&#233;tait son dernier match. Je n'irait pas juste qu'&#224; l'id&#244;latrer ni le conchier, je dirais que c'est l'occasion d'en parler parce que ce n'est pas pass&#233; inaper&#231;u.




			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> 3 pourquoi zidane a d&#233;ja mis des coups de boule dans sa carriere?...pourquoi il en est pas a sa premiere fois? pourquoi il pi&#233;tine un joueur arabe en coupe du monde? pourquoi a bordeaux il a la r&#233;putation d'etre un bourrin?


Parce qu'il a surement d&#251;t &#234;tre t&#233;moin de la violence (et peut &#234;tre victime, mais &#234;tre t&#233;moin suffit). Et la violence est aussi un langage, un langage &#233;motionnel quand on ne peut dire par les mots ...



			
				reineman a dit:
			
		

> voila, le probleme, c'est pas materrazi ni meme les insultes sur un terrain, si &#231;a avait &#233;t&#233; henry ou un autre qui s'&#233;tait fait insult&#233;, j'suis persuad&#233; qu'il y aurait eu des insultes en retour, mais point barre.
> mais zizou, lui il choisit quasiment l'&#233;quipe, il peut se permettre de balancer son brassard de capitaine pasque monsieur est pas content de sortir en fin de match, il peut se mettre a pousser un joueur cor&#233;en a terre dans un geste d&#233;bile pasque monsieur est &#233;nerv&#233; et prendre un jaune : il est m&#233;diatiquement incritiquable.
> De la b&#233;tise de l'idolatrie ....


Mais cette violence l&#224; est parfois pardonn&#233; parce qu'elle n'est pas intentionnelle...
Et il dit, et il a raison, que s'il y a r&#233;action c'est parce qu'il y a provocation.
On voit bien que ce n'est pas une vengeance calcul&#233;e. 
Apr&#232;s si on juge que Zidane est col&#233;rique parce qu'on l'a vut jeter son brassard c'est parce que les cam&#233;ras ne le l&#226;che plus. On ne sait pas comment se comporte Henry ailleurs.
Zidane est un violent &#224; l'int&#233;rieur (y'a qu'&#224; voir sa t&#234;te avant les matchs). Mais on voit aussi qu'il se contient et &#224; mon avis &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre pire.

Je n'excuse pas les violents, je les comprends.


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bah j'ai quand même bien hate de lire les conclusions de l'enquete de la FIFA.
> Faudrait quand même pas oublier que Zidane il a sans doute pas peté un coup de tronche à materazzi pour le plaisir, et si vraiment les propos dont on parle dans ouest france sont exactes, ce serait quand même le comble qu'il s'en sorte avec les felicitations du juri.



grrr...bah alors dis moi pourquoi il a déja pété des coups de boule alors?..ça t'as jamais traversé l'esprit qu'il serait un peu bourrin et qu'a la mondre contrarieté ou insulte il se mette a fighter?
tain...
et pis si il avait essuyé des propos racistes, ce qu'il a quand meme nié, soulignons le une énième fois, pour toi,ca aurait été dans son interet de le dire,non?
ouais ok..il est trop humble pour ça...


----------



## reineman (12 Juillet 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'excuse pas les violents, je les comprends.


 ah ok..moi demain, tu me manques de respect ( pasque le respect, c'est vague comme notion....pour zidane c'est sa maman, pour moi c'est ma caisse) quand j'suis dans ma caisse pasque tu m'fais une queue de poisson, je descend de ma caisse, je vais a toi et j'te met un coup de boule. tu vas me comprendre?..
tu vas comprendre que j'suis un abruti,non, si j'fais &#231;a?...un cr&#233;tin , un bl&#233;rot?
bah la c'est pareil...
-du regain de violence dans nos societ&#233;s


----------



## katelijn (12 Juillet 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'est pas présenté comme modèle, il a dit qu'il envait conscience. Après qui de la poule ou de l'oeuf est arrivé le premier, je crois que zidane a commencé par jouer au foot ...
> 
> 
> La presse française ou la presse anglaise ?
> ...



:affraid: :affraid: 

C'est toi qui a vu la Sainte Vierge!  
Purée !! Quelle patience!!


----------



## jojofk (12 Juillet 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Je vais prendre un demi...
> 
> Ah pardon, j'ai cru être à la buvette...
> scusez moi...




tiens je vais concrétiser ça moi..


----------



## samoussa (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah ok..moi demain, tu me manques de respect ( pasque le respect, c'est vague comme notion....pour zidane c'est sa maman, pour moi c'est ma caisse) quand j'suis dans ma caisse pasque tu m'fais une queue de poisson, je descend de ma caisse, je vais a toi et j'te met un coup de boule. tu vas me comprendre?..
> tu vas comprendre que j'suis un abruti,non, si j'fais ça?...un crétin , un blérot?
> bah la c'est pareil....



:rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> ah ok..moi demain, tu me manques de respect ( pasque le respect, c'est vague comme notion....pour zidane c'est sa maman, pour moi c'est ma caisse) quand j'suis dans ma caisse pasque tu m'fais une queue de poisson, je descend de ma caisse, je vais a toi et j'te met un coup de boule. tu vas me comprendre?..
> tu vas comprendre que j'suis un abruti,non, si j'fais ça?...un crétin , un blérot?


Je ne pense pas qu'on ait besoin d'en arriver à de telles extrémité pour aboutir à cette brillante conclusion.


----------



## da capo (12 Juillet 2006)

Au fait, il l'a entendue la vierge, Zidane ?

C'est elle qui l'a insult&#233; ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2006)

C'est tout le probl&#232;me de &#171;lutter &#224; armes &#233;gales&#187;. Materazzi a-t-il flanqu&#233; un coup de poing, coup de boule &#224; Zidane? Non il l'a insult&#233;: Zidane aurait d&#251; (facile &#224; dire &#233;videmment) r&#233;pondre par l'insulte. Mais c'est Zidane. Un impulsif. 

Un voleur entre chez moi, par effraction, en pleine nuit, j'ai un flingue sur ma table de nuit. Ai-je le droit de le buter simplement parce qu'il est entr&#233; chez moi? Non, sauf si le voleur en question me menace avec son arme, s'il en a une. _Enfin, sauf que maintenant en Italie, une nouvelle loi s'applique je crois, et on a le droit de buter un voleur qui nous surprend pendant notre sommeil par exemple. Bref._

Il y a quelques ann&#233;es, j'ai &#233;t&#233; molest&#233; pr&#232;s de chez moi, parce que j'avais fait un signe pas tr&#232;s catholique &#224; un gars qui roulait au-del&#224; des limites de vitesse, et de mani&#232;re dangereuse sur une petite route viticole. Il est descendu de sa voiture, m'a empoign&#233;. Il voulait me frapper, mais il savait bien que s'il le faisait, il aurait s&#251;rement des ennuis et que je porterais plainte. Il m'a insult&#233; en r&#233;ponse &#224; mon geste (qui &#233;tait une provocation de ma part je le reconnais, mais en r&#233;ponse &#224; son passage en trombe &#224; quelques centim&#232;tres de moi avec sa voiture, ce que j'assimile &#224; du m&#233;pris envers un pi&#233;ton). Mais il n'y a pas eu de coups. Tout simplement parce que le premier &#224; en envoyer un, aurait probablement &#233;t&#233; le fautif dans l'affaire. Et chacun des deux protagonistes le savait.

Quand &#224; retirer le titre &#224; l'Italie, je n'y crois pas une seule seconde. Le r&#233;sultat a &#233;t&#233; ent&#233;rin&#233;.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand &#224; retirer le titre &#224; l'Italie, je n'y crois pas une seule seconde. Le r&#233;sultat a &#233;t&#233; ent&#233;rin&#233;.


on verra 
 des annulations de titre " ent&#233;rin&#233;s"ca s'est vu 

( bon la FIFA est pas exactement audacieuse et cette histoire l'emb&#234;te beaucoup)

Le Prez de la FIFA ( dont la renomm&#233;e de probit&#233; et impartialit&#233; est , est ..euh , .. bon ... on passe ) 
or donc le bon Blatter a indiqu&#233; hier envisager , par exemple, d'annuler le titre de meilleur joueur 2006 -atttribu&#233; par d'autres( journalistes)- &#224; Zidane


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Il y a dans la t&#234;te des gens en ce moment l'id&#233;e d'un barom&#232;tre fluctuant de la vengeance imm&#233;diate, tu le r&#232;gles comme tu veux, c'est &#224; toi de voir si tu te mets dans la zone rouge.
> Tu vois ?


 Je vois qu'il ne repr&#233;sente pas l'ordre ni l'exemple (je me m&#233;fie de l'intention quand on demande a quelqu'un d'&#234;tre exemplaire), ou alors explique moi les x fois 90 minutes de ceinturage et de tirage de maillot (et j'en oublie) de ce sport rien que sur ce tournois ou c'est tol&#233;r&#233; _si c'est pas trop visible_ (pour sur que la dessus pas de pol&#233;mique) ? La beaut&#233; du jeu la derri&#232;re ?  un beau filtrage ouais (vas-y gamin fait ce que tu veux mais pas trop - c'est ce que je vois dans le foot, c'est bien dans son ensemble qu'il y a un bl&#232;me, mate un autre sport pour voir si &#231;a crache autant, focaliser la-dessus c'est ombrager le reste)... 

Etendre le foot comme exemple &#231;a me fait bien plus peur... car il est comme &#231;a depuis longtemps.

Il est sorti comme n'importe quel gars qui merde &#224; m&#233;rit&#233; un rouge. Faut pas y coller n'importe quoi dessus non plus.


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Il est sorti comme n'importe quel gars qui merde à mérité un rouge. Faut pas y coller n'importe quoi dessus non plus.


Tout le monde sait bien que ZZ n'y est pour rien.

En voilà la preuve :


----------



## al02 (13 Juillet 2006)

.../...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Bah moi ce que j'en lis ce matin c'est  nettement plus nuanc&#233; que ce qu'on m'en a dit hier (j'ai pas la t&#233;l&#233 :



Zidane ze boule &#224 a dit:


> "Je m'en excuse aupr&#232;s des enfants qui ont regard&#233; cela, a d&#233;clar&#233; le meneur de jeu fran&#231;ais au cours d'un entretien accord&#233; &#224; la cha&#238;ne crypt&#233;e et retransmise en l&#233;ger diff&#233;r&#233;. Mon geste n'est pas pardonnable (...). Bien s&#251;r que ce n'est pas un geste &#224; faire. Je tiens &#224; le dire haut et fort parce que cela a &#233;t&#233; vu par deux-trois milliards de t&#233;l&#233;spectateurs et des millions et des millions d'enfants qui ont regard&#233; cela."
> 
> "Forc&#233;ment aupr&#232;s d'eux, je m'en excuse, a ajout&#233; Zidane qui a pris sa retraite &#224; l'issue de la rencontre perdue par la France. Et aussi aux personnes et aux &#233;ducateurs qui sont l&#224; pour &#233;duquer ces enfants et leur montrer les choses &#224; faire et &#224; ne pas faire."


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le cas , la Coupe à... la France !


Eh non .. non plus car tout le monde a bien entendu l'équipe française traiter de sale rital Materazzi 
Donc la coupe à l'allemagne!!!!


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

ce qu'il y a de "bien" dans cette histoire c'est que &#231;a donne l'opportunit&#233; &#224; la FIFA de r&#233;gler ces probl&#232;mes de provocation et donc de violence en r&#233;ponse......

mais bon, connaissant les prises de position habituellement frileuses de la FIFA....




edit : faire un exemple en sanctionnant Materazzi serait un premier pas pour dire aux footballeurs de jouer et ne rien faire d'autre que jouer......


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2006)

Il en reste ce qu'on veut bien voir (c'est qui est pour moi un bien plus grand probl&#232;me), y a aussi le symbole de la punition et de l'acceptation de celle-ci, sans broncher et sans aucune contestation, &#224; la fin de la s&#233;quence... je trouve juste qu'on tronque un peu. M&#234;me le jeu flash le refl&#232;te.

J'esp&#232;re juste que les &#233;ducateurs se basent pas sur le foot pour donner des exemples, sinon c'est mal barr&#233;. Pour moi la seule chose exemplaire dans ce sport c'est que si il faut se battre &#224; onze pour la victoire _il y a toujours un poste ou on doit pas trop courir._


----------



## alèm (13 Juillet 2006)

_Pendant ce temps au Liban, des vrais probl&#232;mes aussi importants au niveau de l'image..._


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juillet 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'il y a de "bien" dans cette histoire c'est que &#231;a donne l'opportunit&#233; &#224; la FIFA de r&#233;gler ces probl&#232;mes de provocation et donc de violence en r&#233;ponse......
> 
> mais bon, connaissant les prises de position habituellement frileuses de la FIFA....
> 
> edit : faire un exemple en sanctionnant Materazzi serait un premier pas pour dire aux footballeurs de jouer et ne rien faire d'autre que jouer......


Qu'on pende Materazzi par les pieds au dessus du stade lors du prochain match France/Italie je suis d'accord ... mais que l'&#233;quipe et une nation toute enti&#232;re en subissent les cons&#233;quences par la faute d'un de ses joueurs je dis non!

Si c'&#233;tait le cas et tant qu'on y est, revisionnons aussi la derni&#232;re coupe du monde gagn&#233;e par la France et qu'on y regarde &#224; deux fois ... des fois que des gestes ou paroles (qu'on aille rechercher la sp&#233;cialiste de la lecture sur l&#234;vres cit&#233;e plus haut) puissent en justifier l'annulation aussi .... etc ... etc ...

Seuls Zi-danned et Mate-raciste sont coupables et m&#233;ritent des sanctions disciplinaires e poi basta!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Juillet 2006)

A propos d'analyse
-L'intervention -publique - post incident de Zidane est assez ambigue.

Il l&#226;che un bout d'explication  tr&#232;s- tr&#232;s calibr&#233;e et sans d&#233;tailler , un peu de contrition, aucun regret et pas un mot pour ses &#233;quipiers.

Sur le fond ca fait tr&#232;s longtemps que le foot au niveau professionnel n'est plus du tout un simple sport.
C'est aussi bien d'autres choses, dont une immense pompe &#224; fric.
Et on y trouve l&#224; comme ailleurs de splendides doubles discours entre sport fairplay et comp&#233;tition bataille impitoyable .
Les r&#233;glements au sens strict sont rarement appliqu&#233;s par la FIFA, et l&#224; comme ailleurs 
ca va probablement  savemment louvoyer et doser entre sanctions , promesses ( creuses?) d'assainir  et s'arranger pour pr&#233;server le syst&#232;me.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juillet 2006)

Comme l'a dit Zidane la provocation est tout aussi blâmable que la réaction.

Sans provocation, plus de réaction, la FIFA devrait normalement  se pencher sur ce sérieux problème qui finalement est la cause de tous les maux.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juillet 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> -L'intervention -publique - post incident de Zidane est assez ambigue.
> Il l&#226;che un bout d'explication  tr&#232;s- tr&#232;s calibr&#233;e et sans d&#233;tailler , un peu de contrition, aucun regret et pas un mot pour ses &#233;quipiers.


Zizou est un filou ... il nous fait le coup du "je voulais pas le faire mais l'autre il m'a vraiment fait mal vous savez ... tr&#232;s mal ... je sais bien que c'est mal ce que j'ai fait mais c'est l'autre qui a commenc&#233;"  ... comme un pauvre gosse qui a peur qu'on lui supprime sa sortie au dancing tant promise 

Zizou a peur tout simplement qu'on lui retire sa nomination du "meilleur joueur du mondial" ... n'allez pas chercher plus loin .... Zizou est un filou

http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/sport/20060712.FAP8769.html?1333


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on pende Materazzi par les pieds au dessus du stade lors du prochain match France/Italie je suis d'accord ... *mais que l'équipe et une nation toute entière en subissent les conséquences par la faute d'un de ses joueurs je dis non!*
> 
> Seuls Zi-daned et mate-raciste sont coupables et méritent des sanctions disciplinaires e poi basta!


je n'ai parlé que de deux joueurs, pas de sanction pour une équipe........  



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _Pendant ce temps au Liban, des vrais problèmes aussi importants au niveau de l'image..._


tout à fait !!
et eux ils n'ont pas vu la vierge......


----------



## mamyblue (13 Juillet 2006)

Une chose est sûre, tu fais beaucoup plus de mal et de dégât en parole qu'avec un coup de boule et ça il le savait...:casse:


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/sport/20060712.FAP8769.html?1333


faux-culserie de la FIFA comme d'hab' !!....... 
des oeill&#232;res (ou les 3 p'tits singes); laissons les choses en l'&#233;tat, ne pas toucher au "gateau" si rentable financi&#232;rement parlant.....


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Zizou est un filou ... il nous fait le coup du "je voulais pas le faire mais l'autre il m'a vraiment fait mal vous savez ... très mal ... je sais bien que c'est mal ce que j'ai fait mais c'est l'autre qui a commencé"  ... comme un pauvre gosse qui a peur qu'on lui supprime sa sortie au dancing tant promise
> 
> Zizou a peur tout simplement qu'on lui retire sa nomination du "meilleur joueur du mondial" ... n'allez pas chercher plus loin
> 
> http://permanent.nouvelobs.com/sport/20060712.FAP8769.html?1333




Tu crois qu'il a besoin de cela pour vivre ?????  Tu crois qu'il a besoin de cette nomination pour prouver ses magnifiques talents de footballeur ????

Ridicule.


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois qu'il a besoin de cela pour vivre ?????  Tu crois qu'il a besoin de cette nomination pour prouver ses magnifiques talents de footballeur ????
> 
> Ridicule.


Non pas ridicule .. un sportif de sa trempe bourr&#233; aux as n'a plus qu'une chose a retirer de son pass&#233; .. la l&#233;gende! ...  et pour y arriver il faut applanir le plus possible son pass&#233; houleux (pour ceux qui en ont eu un bien entendu ) et ce genre de nomination peut y contribuer bien entendu!

La gravit&#233; de son geste serait dr&#244;lement amplifi&#233; et sa l&#233;gende fameusement &#233;corn&#233;e s'il venait &#224; perdre son titre et cela IL LE SAIT!!

Il faut arr&#234;ter de prendre Zidane uniquement pour un pauvre gar&#231;on sortit de l'orni&#232;re gr&#226;ce &#224; son jeu de jambes ... il a su parfaitement g&#233;rer son image et son compte en banque ... il n'est pas si con qu'on veuille bien le faire croire .. il sait calculer!


.


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

mamyblue a dit:
			
		

> Une chose est sûre, tu fais beaucoup plus de mal et de dégât en parole qu'avec un coup de boule et ça il le savait...:casse:


Tu sais mamyblue, le jour où un monteur de chapiteau m'est tombé dessus pour une histoire idiote d'affiche recouverte, j'aurais vraiment préféré qu'il m'insulte. Je m'en serais bien mieux remis.

Alors, svp, mesurons un peu ce qu'on peut écrire avant de le faire.

Le défenseur italien qui a proféré des insultes est un idiot.
Zidane qui l'a frappé, s'en excuse et dit ne pas le regretter ne vaut pas mieux.

[mode gros c0n]Et n'oublions pas le vieil adage enfantin selon lequel il n'y aurait que la vérité qui blesse [/mode gros c0n]


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

_Bon, on a fait le tour de la question&#8230; ou pas&#8230; chacun a avanc&#233; ses billes. M. Zidane s&#8217;est exprim&#233; &#233;galement.

Je vous invite &#224; clore la discussion sans que je le fasse et &#224; relire cette contribution.

Nephou
_


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Bon, on a fait le tour de la question&#8230; ou pas&#8230; chacun a avanc&#233; ses billes. M. Zidane s&#8217;est exprim&#233; &#233;galement.
> 
> Je vous invite &#224; clore la discussion sans que je le fasse et &#224; relire cette contribution.
> 
> ...


comme je le soulignais plus haut, eux ils n'ont pas vu la vierge......
mais c'est plut&#244;t la "_mater dolorosa_" qui doit regarder ce d&#233;satre......



*EDIT : t'es daltonienne Momo ?!.......*


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juillet 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Non pas ridicule .. un sportif de sa trempe bourr&#233; aux as n'a plus qu'une chose a retirer de son pass&#233; .. la l&#233;gende! ...  et pour y arriver il faut applanir le plus possible son pass&#233; houleux (pour ceux qui en ont eu un bien entendu ) et ce genre de nomination peut y contribuer bien entendu!
> 
> La gravit&#233; de son geste serait dr&#244;lement amplifi&#233; et sa l&#233;gende fameusement &#233;corn&#233;e s'il venait &#224; perdre son titre et cela IL LE SAIT!!
> 
> ...



Mais tu me fais sourire, la l&#233;gende il l'a d&#233;j&#224; !! Et si on venait &#224; lui supprimer cette nomination ce serait &#224; cause de cette affaire, mais dans la t&#234;te d'un grand nombre de personnes le titre appartiendrait toujours &#224; Zidane.


----------



## boddy (13 Juillet 2006)

J'ai un fils à l'école primaire. Un gars de sa classe lui dit : "Ta mère c'est une pute". Mon fils lui met un coup de boule. Le directeur me convoque. Je dis quoi à mon fils ? : "Tu lui a cogné dessus pour ça ? T'es encore plus bête que lui ! File dans ta chambre !".

Le même fils est au Lycée. (Histoire avec le gar et le directeur identique). Je dis : "A ton âge tu n'es même pas capable de savoir que c'était juste de la provoque, parce que toi tu me connais, pas lui. La meilleur façon de réagir a la provoque, c'est l'ignorance. Ca fait bien plus mal qu'un coup de boule".

Encore le même fils à 32 ans... sur un terrain de foot. Ben là, moi qui suis sa mère : je lui balance une paire de gifles. C'est tout ce qu'il mérite.


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

_Bon si vous n'avez rien d'autre &#224; faire que de tout&#233; r&#233;p&#233;ter en boucle (*vous n'avez m&#234;me pas lu l'avis de fermeture du fil sur la finale je suppose *) je vais tester mon arsenal pour la peine._


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

Momo n'est pas la seule daltonienne......


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Juillet 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu me fais sourire, la l&#233;gende il l'a d&#233;j&#224; !! Et si on venait &#224; lui supprimer cette nomination ce serait &#224; cause de cette affaire, mais dans la t&#234;te d'un grand nombre de personnes le titre appartiendrait toujours &#224; Zidane.


Oui on peut dire que Pel&#233; est mondialement l&#233;gendaire ... Zidane l'est surtout sur le territoire fran&#231;ais ... il suffit de poser la question &#224; bon nombre de belges et italiens pour se rendre compte que c'est loin d'&#234;tre le cas ailleurs

Pour ma part j'en ai termin&#233; ... on peut fermer le fil si vous voulez


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

dites faut brancher vos sonotones et mettre vos lunettes !!.......... 
j'ai cru voir du vert qui doit commencer &#224; &#234;tre vert qu'on en fasse si peu de cas....

:rateau::rateau:


----------



## NED (13 Juillet 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je trouve juste qu'on tronque un peu. Même le jeu flash le reflète.
> [/I]



Là, pour ça : faut voir au bar avec les numéros que tu as cochés....


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

_*Des fois vous me faites peur ! Je vais mod&#233;rer en corps 7 &#231;a sera peut-&#234;tre plus efficace.
*_


----------



## tirhum (13 Juillet 2006)

t'as oubli&#233; de mettre en majuscule.... 



sinon....


			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m a dit:
			
		

> _Pendant ce temps au Liban, des vrais probl&#232;mes aussi importants au niveau de l'image..._





			
				tirhum a dit:
			
		

> comme je le soulignais plus haut, eux ils n'ont pas vu la vierge......
> mais c'est plut&#244;t la "_mater dolorosa_" qui doit regarder ce d&#233;satre......


----------



## da capo (13 Juillet 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _*Des fois vous me faites peur ! Je vais modérer en corps 7 ça sera peut-être plus efficace.
> *_



*Mets des coup de boule, Nephou, on restera dans le thème et pour une fois, cela aura peut être une vertue éducative*


----------

